# british bulldogs



## bullyb

hi everyone! i breed british bulldogs so if anyone has any questions at all or need advice, let me know and i will try and help!


----------



## growler1961

bullyb said:


> hi everyone! i breed british bulldogs so if anyone has any questions at all or need advice, let me know and i will try and help!


this is a good idear !!! i breed blue staffys & allways happy to share addvice on breading weaning whepling & happy to share any thing i know karen [email protected]


----------



## bullyb

yes, its a great idea!


----------



## wencar

Hi I breed Bulldogs and have done for over 40 years they are a great breed andy help or advice I will be glad to help if I can
Carol and all at Wencar
http://www.wencar.demon.co.uk


----------



## ALLARNICE BULLDOGS

hi ive been breeding bulldogs for ten years also happy to help anyone that wants it


----------



## georges mummy

wow 3 breeders. 
why i didnt join here months ago is beyond me.
i spent the best part of 2 months trying to find a british bulldog pup.
he had to be male and he had to be red and white.
i got george a few months ago now but i am looking to get another next year. 
how often do you guys breed? are they kc reg? and what lines do they come from?


----------



## bullyb

georges mummy said:


> wow 3 breeders.
> why i didnt join here months ago is beyond me.
> i spent the best part of 2 months trying to find a british bulldog pup.
> he had to be male and he had to be red and white.
> i got george a few months ago now but i am looking to get another next year.
> how often do you guys breed? are they kc reg? and what lines do they come from?


hi there, great to meet a fellow bully lover! we have kennels Mearnspride Bulldogs, Scotland - Home, we breed once a year and our pups have just sold. all our bulldogs are kc registered with our kennel name which is also kc registered. ours come from celticpride/britishpride lines but are going to change the lines next year. what lines are george from?


----------



## georges mummy

bullyb said:


> hi there, great to meet a fellow bully lover! we have kennels Mearnspride Bulldogs, Scotland - Home, we breed once a year and our pups have just sold. all our bulldogs are kc registered with our kennel name which is also kc registered. ours come from celticpride/britishpride lines but are going to change the lines next year. what lines are george from?


hello. you'll have to excuse me im not altogether up on the lines and papers bit. george has a few britishpride champs on his papers.his parents are from the trimbul line. then going backwards through grand parents he has dawnstar, britishpride, ocobo and so on.


----------



## bullyb

georges mummy said:


> hello. you'll have to excuse me im not altogether up on the lines and papers bit. george has a few britishpride champs on his papers.his parents are from the trimbul line. then going backwards through grand parents he has dawnstar, britishpride, ocobo and so on.


ocobo and britishpride are good lines. i havent heard of trimbul before. he is a beauty though!!


----------



## Guest

bullyb said:


> hi everyone! i breed british bulldogs so if anyone has any questions at all or need advice, let me know and i will try and help!


I am very interested to know if there is a concerted effort being made in the breed to select for natural whelping and mating characteristics.

I note the breed clubs have a health assessment recommended.

Also why are so few hip scored? the few who have had their hips scored show no reason for complacency regarding this issue.

Also what can be done about the outrageous overpricing of the breed?

Good breeders have no option but to follow suit or risk their pups being resold for a profit


----------



## bullyb

in answer, bulldogs are not overpriced.
bulldogs cannot breed natuarly and therefore a lot of time care and cost is put into arranging it. i do not mate my dogs myself, i take them to the south of wales to andrew brain, top crufts handler to do it for me. bulldogs also are not suitable to be left unatended with their pups as they are very clumsey so there is also 24 hr round the clock attention. you contact any bulldog breeder and they will tell you the same thing...believe me, i aint in it for the money...im in it for the love of the breed which at the moment is slowly decreesing in numbers because not enough people are prepared to put the TIME AND MONEY into keeping this breed and striving to make the perfect bulldog.


----------



## bullyb

dh.dti said:


> Great post!


-----------


----------



## Guest

bullyb said:


> in answer, bulldogs are not overpriced.
> bulldogs cannot breed natuarly and therefore a lot of time care and cost is put into arranging it. i do not mate my dogs myself, i take them to the south of wales to andrew brain, top crufts handler to do it for me. bulldogs also are not suitable to be left unatended with their pups as they are very clumsey so there is also 24 hr round the clock attention. you contact any bulldog breeder and they will tell you the same thing...believe me, i aint in it for the money...im in it for the love of the breed which at the moment is slowly decreesing in numbers because not enough people are prepared to put the TIME AND MONEY into keeping this breed and striving to make the perfect bulldog.


I think most breeders give 24 hour care and many breeds are heavy and clumsy so need extra watching. C sections can occur in many breeds and the cost of one should not double or triple the price of a pup (£1800 plus for a puppy?) compared to most breeds. I just cannot see the justification.

The breed is not rare at all, with 3,522 registered in 2006 and being 16th most numerous in breed registrations there is no danger of them dying out.

So what is being done to return them to being able to breed naturally, which they once did and some still can?

My own breed probably has similar registrations to Bulldogs numbers in UK, in their country of origin and in the UK is down to under a 100 bred, breeders regularly either import or travel abroad to mate bitches (I have done both), so investing a great deal of money in the breed, yet pups are still a reasonable £550 - £600, despite the low numbers bred.

Sussex Spaniels and Field spaniels are breeds that are not easy to breed, Clumbers are very clumsy mothers yet they do not command excessive puppy prices for the same input from the breeders.

I assumed it was the commercial breeders that drove up the price of bulldogs because they are fashionable, and that good breeders agreed they were overpriced but went along with the prices to protect their pups from resale and profiteering? Maybe I was wrong?


----------



## bullyb

Why are Bulldogs SOOO expensive ?



I guess one of the most frequently asked questions of us is, "Why do Bulldogs cost so much more than other breeds of dog"? To be honest, one would be hard pressed to find a "cheap" dog of any breed in today's economy, unless it is from a dog rescue organization, or from unethical sources.

We cannot tell you how many times we have had phone call inquiries stating, "We really want to buy a Bulldog so bad, but all we have to spend is £500". It is sad that these individuals do not understand just what it takes to get any breed of dog up to the age for placement in to a loving home. Grant you, some breeds are much less expensive than the Bulldog, but Bulldogs are at the top of the price range when it comes to purchasing a nice pup that is sound in body and mind. Here, we have listed not all, but most of the reasons why:

1.Currently, there are 39 KNOWN inherited diseases, disorders, faults and health problems with the Bulldog breed. This does not include the numerous anomalies that are still being researched. The known health problems range from mild to severe allergies to heart disease and cancer.

The Bulldog is called a "high maintenance" breed due to these inherited factors. If one cannot afford the purchase price of a Bulldog, 9 times out of 10, they definitely cannot afford the special care that is required to keep their Bulldog healthy. 

2.Bulldogs require special care in extremes of heat and cold. You cannot purchase a Bulldog and just let it out into your backyard. First and foremost, you are letting the poor little girl or boy, more or less, fend for itself. Like most breeds of dog, Bulldogs have a burning desire to be with their owners at all times, and when these emotional needs are not met, they can become frustrated, physically unwell and mentally distraught. This, in turn, can turn a perfectly stable Bulldog into a terror. Or, even worse, your little girl or boy will eventually die from the lack of the good companionship she/he so richly deserves! 



A Bulldog can die of heat stroke, if left out in the hot sun, no matter how much shade and water is provided. A Bulldog can also die from hypothermia if left out in the cold of winter, regardless of the type of dog house or how many blankets you provide. ALL Bulldogs must have a comfortable home draft free, kept at a moderate and constant, temperature just the same as their owners enjoy.

3.The cost of breeding and whelping pups, in 2006, was very expensive, and there were no complications with the mum or any of her pups. If problems did arise, costs could exceed thousands upon thousands of pounds. This does not include the stud fee for the sire of the pups, nor the overwhelming extra amount of progesterone testing required for some brood bitches with irregular heat cycles

In the UK 99.9% of breeding is undertaken by a natural mating, even though most of the breeders still struggle by putting the bitch through a lot of stress, check out our  MATING PAGE to see matings undertaken properly. 

In the USA females are bred at a Veterinarian's surgery by artificial insemination. On average, this can cost from $275 to $475, depending upon the individual Vet's fees. The USA breeders fear trying to allow the stud and bitch to breed naturally why i don't know. Some breeders in the USA have excellent expertise performing their own AI's, but artificial insemination is not to be done by the novice. There is too much danger in injuring both the stud and the bitch, possibly rendering them sterile for the remainder of their lives. Here in the UK I would advise the breeder thats interested in Artificial insemination to contact the Kennel club for advice, secondly speak to his or her vet.

In Parts of Europe, Im told they rely on Chilled & frozen sperm, many breeders undertake the Artificial insemination themselves but we are told the success rate is low. On our travels to Italy, Spain, Belgium, Holland etc on invitation to various shows we also get invited to various kennels to see their set up & dogs, in conversation it astonishes me why these people are unable to undertake a simple stress free mating as shown on the mating page of our web-site. Hi guys move into the 21st century use a mating cradle, along with the vaginal swabbing & pre- ovulation blood testing you will have success rate will rise drastically. 

4.Female Bulldogs cannot and must not be allowed to whelp pups naturally, except under the guidance of a vet. There are some females that have no problems at all, while others have died from trying to whelp just one pup. It is very risky for the health and well-being of the mum and the pups. Here in the UK, the brood bitch is taken to the Veterinary surgeon, when her time for whelping is near. She is given anaesthesia and the pups are delivered by C - section, very much in the same manner as with human mums who might have difficulty delivering their child naturally.

The C- section does not secure the safety of the mum, by any means! There have been many lovely brood bitches who have died on the Veterinary surgeon's operating table, either from the wrong type of anaesthesia given, or too much, or due to unknown health problems with the bitch.



5.But, before any of the breeding can take place, both the prospective stud dog and the brood bitch should undergo a health check by a vet and listen to the guidance given. Next step the pre-ovulation blood testing which can work out quite expensive, averaging from £30 - £60 per test depends on your vet.

Progesterone testing for the brood bitch, alone, can cost as much as £60 to £400 depending on the number of tests needed, Some females requiring 4-6 preliminary tests before the first test proves the bitch is ready to be mated. 

6.After the pups are born, they are usually kept in an incubator. Most of the animal incubators are exactly like the ones for human babies. The pups can spend as much as 2-4 weeks in the incubator before they are ready for the normal whelping box. This equipment and all the other supplies needed to keep the pups healthy and safe in the earliest stages of their little lives, adds up to quite a sum!





7.When the pups are ready to join their mum in the whelping box, the mum can only be allowed to stay with the pups during nursing time. To leave the mum alone with the pups, unattended, is only asking for trouble. It is not that the mum is mean or vicious. It is that all Bulldog mums are so clumsy, they can accidentally step upon, lie down on, or otherwise unknowingly injury a pup or pups severely, even causing the pups to die from these injuries. Therefore, the breeder must monitor the pups and their mum at all times when the mum is in the box with her babies. 

This often times requires the breeder to take a temporary leave of absence from his/her job in order to stay at home during the first 4-6 weeks of the pups' lives. Not to mention the fact, there are often times pups who are not as robust as their siblings, requiring supplemental feedings with special formula suckled through baby bottles, or sometimes all the pups seem to need at least one to two supplemental feedings during the day due to mum's milk being either too rich or not rich enough.

Not knowing the average wage earner's salary, there is no way to proper-ly calculate this expense, although I am sure it is not cheap, by any stretch of the imagination.

8. Best of breeders breed only when there is the best of reasons to do so, always with health, conformation and temperament their main priority as there is no substitute, The reputable breeders are not breeding just to create pups to sale. They are conscientious, caring and concerned about all their name, and health of stud dogs and brood bitches and about any pups they may produce. Each pup must be placed in forever, loving homes and to do this takes a lot of time and patience. Most breeders do not attempt a breeding unless they already have pups, from a prospective litter, placed and deposits secured.

They do not want to produce a litter, only to discover later, there are not enough good homes available for their pups to live out their lives in peace and happiness.

Very careful screening of potential buyers must also take place to ensure their pups have the best homes possible. Again, this takes a great deal of time and time is money!



So, the next time, you wonder why Bulldogs are so expensive, maybe these few reasons mentioned here will help you in understanding that breeding Bulldogs and raising pups is not for the faint of heart! A good breeder is dedicated to producing the very best pups possible, simply because these breeders are focused on making the next litter better than the preceding litter. Most breeders are breeding for that next Champion dog and/or bitch. And, if they had all the money in the world, they would probably never sell any of their companion quality pups.....they would spay or neuter them and let them live out their lives on their sofa.

If you cannot afford the purchase price of any breed of dog, please consider an Budgie or a Gold fish....

as quoted by andrew brain...celticpride bulldogs uk

does that answer your question brainless...?


----------



## Guest

bullyb said:


> Why are Bulldogs SOOO expensive ?
> ........
> 
> does that answer your question brainless...?


Not really as health issues are tested for in many breeds (few bulldogs are hip scored I see).

C sections are not based on breed, and arguably an elective section should cost less as can be pre arranged rather than an emergency.

I have spoken to Bulldog breeders who do feel the breed is overpriced, and I can agree the costs may be more than an average easy whelping and rearing breed, but to justify pups at three times the price of most breeds?????

Also with such a numerically large breed why is more not being done to get back to natural mating, whelping and mothering traits?

Why is there such wide acceptance of such unnatural reproduction?

It is only the advances in veterinary obstetrics that have allowed this to happen. Bulldogs used to breed naturally, they had to.


----------



## cazal

Hi i've just joined noticed you breed Bulldogs could you please read my introduction Re Bulldog Puppies Stolen Thanks Cazal


----------



## bullyb

i feel i have justified the price in my last post......i, as a breeder am striving for the perfect healthy bulldog, one that does not need c section, one that does not have health issues, one that will be able to breed naturally, will i ever manage it? who knows but i wont stop trying. a lot of the problems in bulldog breeding is people wanting to make a buck and not doing their homework before they breed 2 bulldogs. its not that easy, you need to look at their lines, their health, their history. if you want to make money dog breeding..... do not buy bulldogs, thats all im going to say on this matter.


----------



## Guest

Bullyb is it true that the best dred bulldogs was back in the 1950-60s as they was more muscular back then more so than fat ! and did not suffer with as many health problems and could give burth natrualy !??? just what i thought i read somehere once !??


----------



## Guest

bullyb said:


> i feel i have justified the price in my last post......i, as a breeder am striving for the perfect healthy bulldog, one that does not need c section, one that does not have health issues, one that will be able to breed naturally, will i ever manage it? who knows but i wont stop trying. a lot of the problems in bulldog breeding is people wanting to make a buck and not doing their homework before they breed 2 bulldogs. its not that easy, you need to look at their lines, their health, their history. if you want to make money dog breeding..... do not buy bulldogs, thats all im going to say on this matter.


I am pleased that strides are being made to get the breed back on track re natural reproduction and better health.

I suspect though the high prices for pups attract the wrong sort of people to breeding them without caring about the breeds long term health and viability.

At £1800 or more a puppy a backyard breeder who doesn't spend on researching health, doesn't spend on hip scoring, eye testing, getting the breed club recommended health certificate is going to make a tidy sum even after a C section.

The fact that the pups are likely to have Cherry eye, breathing difficulties and a short life they are not interested in, as they have already banked the money, and few puppy owners will hold them accountable.

They can make a lot more money from selling Bulldog pups with no health testing than say Golden Retrievers.

I am pleased to say the Bulldogs I have met at shows have generally been much more healthy looking specimens than those I have met in Pet homes.

Near me is a reputable bulldog breeder and her dogs are great, being active and fit, and appear healthy.

Those in the breed to exploit it are the ones that give the general impression of the breed as an unhealthy caricature, which is used as a bat to beat all pedigree breeders with, that pedigree dogs are inherently unhealthy.


----------



## bullyb

Brainless said:


> I am pleased that strides are being made to get the breed back on track re natural reproduction and better health.
> 
> I suspect though the high prices for pups attract the wrong sort of people to breeding them without caring about the breeds long term health and viability.
> 
> At £1800 or more a puppy a backyard breeder who doesn't spend on researching health, doesn't spend on hip scoring, eye testing, getting the breed club recommended health certificate is going to make a tidy sum even after a C section.
> 
> The fact that the pups are likely to have Cherry eye, breathing difficulties and a short life they are not interested in, as they have already banked the money, and few puppy owners will hold them accountable.
> 
> They can make a lot more money from selling Bulldog pups with no health testing than say Golden Retrievers.
> 
> I am pleased to say the Bulldogs I have met at shows have generally been much more healthy looking specimens than those I have met in Pet homes.
> 
> Near me is a reputable bulldog breeder and her dogs are great, being active and fit, and appear healthy.
> 
> Those in the breed to exploit it are the ones that give the general impression of the breed as an unhealthy caricature, which is used as a bat to beat all pedigree breeders with, that pedigree dogs are inherently unhealthy.


we have just started showing our dogs also have a website, Mearnspride Bulldogs, Scotland - Home


----------



## Guest

bullyb said:


> we have just started showing our dogs also have a website, Mearnspride Bulldogs, Scotland - Home


Bullyb is it true that the best dred bulldogs was back in the 1950-60s as they was more muscular back then more so than fat ! and did not suffer with as many health problems and could give burth natrualy !??? just what i thought i read somehere once !??


----------



## bullyb

garryd said:


> Bullyb is it true that the best dred bulldogs was back in the 1950-60s as they was more muscular back then more so than fat ! and did not suffer with as many health problems and could give burth natrualy !??? just what i thought i read somehere once !??


yes that is true, unfortunatley like brainless said, too many people over the years have breed bullys for the wrong reasons which obviously has concequenses. when my last pups wnt for their health checks the vet was so happy with the height, jaw etc. have a look at my website, my stud dog is tall and long, not small and fat.


----------



## Jenny Olley

I remember about 4 years ago someone came along to one of our puppy classes with something they called a victorian bulldog. They said the breeder was trying to get the look of the original bulldog, it was taller, sleeker and with a longer muzzle. She stopped coming when the dog was aout 9 months so I never saw it as an adult dog.


----------



## bullyb

Jenny Olley said:


> I remember about 4 years ago someone came along to one of our puppy classes with something they called a victorian bulldog. They said the breeder was trying to get the look of the original bulldog, it was taller, sleeker and with a longer muzzle. She stopped coming when the dog was aout 9 months so I never saw it as an adult dog.


yeah, there are victorian bd, olde tyme bd, and i think some new breeds too. people think bullys should be fat and unhealthy, thats myth, thats the way a poser wants a bulldog as a fashion accessory. believe me, i have knocked plenty of people back because i feel they are not suitable for my dogs.


----------



## Jenny Olley

bullyb said:


> yeah, there are victorian bd, olde tyme bd, and i think some new breeds too. people think bullys should be fat and unhealthy, thats myth, thats the way a poser wants a bulldog as a fashion accessory. believe me, i have knocked plenty of people back because i feel they are not suitable for my dogs.


You do right, there are some stange people around, I once had another pup come in to the class, only 15 weeks old, the owner carried it in, I asked why, he said it can't walk. That was a slight exageration it could walk but only just, it was the fatest dog I have ever seen (and I've seen some fat dogs, especially labs), unfortunately he said the breeder said it was supposed to look like that, What an idiot.


----------



## bullyb

Jenny Olley said:


> You do right, there are some stange people around, I once had another pup come in to the class, only 15 weeks old, the owner carried it in, I asked why, he said it can't walk. That was a slight exageration it could walk but only just, it was the fatest dog I have ever seen (and I've seen some fat dogs, especially labs), unfortunately he said the breeder said it was supposed to look like that, What an idiot.


yeah it is sad. lots of bullgog breeders will say that, the reputable ones wont. i knew someone that had a bulldog that was that heavy it died of heart attack, 5 years old, i think personally that they should have been charged with cruelty to animals but probably didnt.


----------



## elitegroupuk

Hi,

we have been searching for a stud dog to buy something of nice lines can anyone help?if so it would be greatly appreciated.

Jay 07734203000
email [email protected]


----------



## Guest

bullyb said:


> yeah, there are victorian bd, olde tyme bd, and i think some new breeds too. people think bullys should be fat and unhealthy, thats myth, thats the way a poser wants a bulldog as a fashion accessory. believe me, i have knocked plenty of people back because i feel they are not suitable for my dogs.


Victorian Bulldogs and Olde Tyme Bulldogs are two different breeds/types


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong

Hi there, 
I am really interested in getting a second dog (I currently have a Staffie who is 8 months) I would like to get a dog with lower energy and one of the breeds we are looking at is the Bulldog. 

I am learning as a result of posts on the forum that i will need to separate them when we are not there which I am coming round to - we have 2 sitting rooms so I am thinking one each!

I want to get a Bitch (i plan to keep the male Staffie entire and show him / stud him) so would consider spaying the Bitch. 

I wondered if there is any advice you would give me about these 2 breeds getting on, age to introduce etc. I am also concerned about the health issues you hear about and lifespan ..

I feel in such a dilemma whether to stick with one or extend the family!!


----------



## Guest

I wouldn't take everything you read as gospel regarding health issues, or their 'supposed' low energy, mostly these dogs are turned into couch potatoes because their owners allow them to be!. 
You get a well bred Bulldog and they can keep up with any other dog and can be boisterous!
If you keep opposite sex's there shouldn't be a problem as to regards them getting along.


----------



## flloyd

bullyb said:


> hi everyone! i breed british bulldogs so if anyone has any questions at all or need advice, let me know and i will try and help!


hi, ive got a question about breeding bulldogs. i would love to have a litter from my bully but every time she comes into season i loose my nerve and change my mind because im so scared she will die. is the occurance of deaths by c-section very high? also i worry that i wont have enough money for all the vet bills. i wonder if you could give a bit of a guideline as to how much i should have put by for cost of scans, c-section etc. i would be very grateful for your views


----------



## flloyd

hi ive just joined the forum. i have two bullies.thinking of maybe having a litter but not sure.
just wondered if as bulldog breeders that you have found it harder to find homes for your puppies at the moment with people having less money to spend these days. there does seem to be an awful lot of bulldog puppies for sale on epupz. when we got our first bulldog 6 years ago it was very hard to find a pup. we had to wait several months to get one.
id love to here bulldog breeders thoughts on this


----------



## yvonnep5261

My handsome boy bully is quite tall too and has a good length of hind leg. He is fit and loves to play football and run with his girlfriend (a husky/collie cross, so runs fast). My vet thinks he is a 'cracking dog'! Still think they are the best dogs ever!


----------



## k9cal

What a load of rubbish being spouted.
Bulldogs can and do mate naturally,every bitch should be allowed to try to self whelp.

Some breeders are causing more harm to the breed by the rubbish on their sites and using dogs grossly over the breed standard weight.False claims and misleading sites are causing problems.

Mr Brain is not a top class Crufts dog handler,Ive seen him at crufts by the ringside but not in the ring sadly.

Bulldogs can and do live life very content with other breeds (mine do)
without needing to be seperated.

A well bred well reared bulldog loves to run and play,granted they arent up to covering vast ground but they are able to do a walk and enjoy life.


----------



## mel

My Bullies run round the park as much as the other dogs it is a past thing that Bulldogs are just fat lazy dogs if a Bulldog is unfit then its down to the owners laziness for instance i was at the vets the other day with one of my pups and a couple came in with a 9 month old male whose nails where so long its ppl like them that cant get off their arse to take him for a walk that give Bulldogs a lazy name pi$$es me off 

My girls always mate naturally ive never had a self whelper yet due to different circumstances but i do think its important to let the bitch have a go as long as you have the backing from your vet especially if your new to the breed

flloyd- scans cost around £30 then you have worming vet checks prolly another £30 sections differ in vets but £500 is about average dont forget the equipment you need at home ie- crate for babies, heat lamp, hot water bottles, lots of blankets, colostrum ( incase mums milk dont come down) wipes, bottles, milk supplement whelpi etc, kitchen roll, wound powder (incase mum has a section) tube (incase you need to tube feed) scales, nutri drops for fading pups the list goes on

If your set on having pups then i cant recommend enough Vicky Collins Bulldog Breeding for Beginners


----------



## yvonnep5261

When a bully has sore wrinkles is it better to use an antiseptic powder to keep it dry or an antiseptic cream? We clean and wipe our bullys wrinkles two/three times a day but a the moment they look a little sore, he seems to get so much dirt trapped in them from playing in the garden under the trees. Also under his chin tends to get a little sore although we always dry his face after he has had a drink. Am beginning to think that the creams (we use MSM or Sudocream) are contributing to keeping them 'wet'. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gemma1986

hi,
i own british bulldogs myself,i have been told that they have good pedegrees but don't understand the pedagree side of things,
how do you know if a dog is a good pedegree, what do you look for on there papers
how many champions is good ?????????????????????
thanx gemma xxx


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Champions just means they were pretty and looked the way a bulldog is meant to. If that's all you're interested in then the more champions the better, if you want a beautiful dog that has a good chance of winning prizes that is. The showring is only a beauty contest, it can't weed out genetic carriers of various health problems, obviously unless the dog has some glaringly obvious anomaly like a foot at right angles to its leg or something. Being a champion only means a dog is beautiful (or its owner had 3 friends who were giving out CCs!) - a beautiful dog can still hide genetic problems even if the breeder did their very best. These problems can lie hidden for generations and crop up out of nowhere even if the healthiest dogs are bred together.

What you need to do is research the various kennel names and specific dogs' names in the pedigree. You want to find out if these dogs were known carriers/producers of health problems that are passed on to pups. You also want to know if they lived to a good age for the breed and if they had a healthy life. Email the breeders of these dogs if you can. Find out what their health test results for problems that are specific to the breed were. Join mailing lists for bulldog show people/breeders and see if you can get any information on these dogs. Ask people for advice on whether dogs with similar family backgrounds have a good health track record. Piece the puzzle together and you can build a picture of what you can expect from your pet.

This is true of any dogs whose heritage is known. A truly good pedigree combines beautiful dogs with longevity and good health and genetic health all through, with good producing studs and bitches used in a wise way without unnecessary heavy inbreeding. Some linebreeding is ok. Lots of repeats of the same name close up in the ped can be dangerous if the breeder doesn't know what they're doing or hasn't known this line inside out for many many generations.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## katsam34

Hi
we have a 10 month old british bulldog bitch, she is quite fussy with food and wondered what you think is best diet for her.
thanks alot 

kath


----------



## HEIDIHI

Hi, 

I have a red and white bitch and i am wanting to breed her are there any tips advice you can give me?

She started her season this monday.

Any help you can give me would be great. 

I have a friend of a friend who has a male what do you need frm them and how much is a good amount to pay for a stud?

Thanks lea and heidi (the dog)


----------



## AlexT

They will never be able to be as energetic as a springer spaniel but like the person above said sorry forgot the look at the name if they are cared for right they can have a bit of energy mine is 5months old and she has just had a mad half hour jumping about and rolling all over then place and has now plonked down and gone to sleep lol! (she will sleep for a 2/3 hours then get up for another little play!) i walk her ones a day but we don't go for long ones and i let her sniff on the field so she can have a slow down but i do alos sometimes take her into town on the bus if we are only going to one or two close shops just to socialise her. she will be ok if you spay her but if you don't the male will definately seek anyway to get to her. They are great dogs just make sure you do lots of research before gettig one go view a few ask loads of questions.

My reply was to rebbeccaarmstrong just realise is a few pages back but i agree with some of the comments their not lazy dogs they can have loads of energy mine does and yeah she sleeps more then she plays but she's still a puppy and needs to sleep to grow


----------



## HEIDIHI

Hi any help and advice you can give me would be great i have a red and white bitch i just want to breed her once she is so gorgeous a really goodlooking bulldog so loving i just want her to be a mum but don't have no support from anywhere and don't want to jeopodise heidi or her babies.

Thanks Lea and Heidi


----------



## Dundee

I'm not sure, but I don't think breeding bulldogs is for the novice as they are not easy whelpers and you could easily put your dog at risk. If she's just come in to season then you have really left it too late. You need to do your homework first. Find yourself an experienced breeder who will help you, so minimising the risk to your bitch. I also wouldn't use a friends dog, especially if they have no experience and the dog is a maiden. You really need the support of an experienced stud owner too - tbh, that is what you are paying for in the stud fee.


----------



## HEIDIHI

Yea i thought it would be too late the last thing i want to do is hurt heidi so just really want to find out as much as i can so i can do it safely. Thanksfor your reply.


----------



## mel

katsam34 said:


> Hi
> we have a 10 month old british bulldog bitch, she is quite fussy with food and wondered what you think is best diet for her.
> thanks alot
> 
> kath


have you had her since she was a baby and what have you been feeding her ?


----------



## mel

HEIDIHI said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a red and white bitch and i am wanting to breed her are there any tips advice you can give me?
> 
> She started her season this monday.
> 
> Any help you can give me would be great.
> 
> I have a friend of a friend who has a male what do you need frm them and how much is a good amount to pay for a stud?
> 
> Thanks lea and heidi (the dog)


How old is she Lea ?

I agree with Dundee although you could still breed her due to her being day 5 of her season it would be stupid to do it, she is a maiden bitch and i imagine the stud is not proven or experienced.

Bulldogs dont mate like other dogs they are assisted and if the stud owner hasnt done it before then its dangerous for both of them.

Answering the question about what you need from the stud owner and how much- stud fees vary taking into account champion dogs etc but a rough guide is £400-£700 for a proven dog, if you use your friends dogs then make sure he KC registered and health checked

Raising a litter of Bulldog puppies isnt easy mum cant be left with babies its 24 hrs a day for the first 3 weeks

If your serious about having a litter then learn all you can about it find a good stud dog who's owner will be at the end of the phone when you need them, ask loads of questions even if you think they sound daft they will have heard them before so dont worry

Finally Buy the following book every Bulldog owner should have it you can get it from Vickys website index or from Amazon

Bulldog Breeding for Beginners by Vicky Collins-Nattrass

xxx


----------



## flloyd

hi just wondered if anyone could tell me if my bulldog bitch would be too old to mate at almost 4 years old. she is very fit and lively and sired by a mystyle ch. last season i had a champion stud lined up and then i changed my mind. i dont want to go back to the lady with the stud if she is now too old as i will feel a bit foolish! forgot to say that this would be her first litter. thanks fiona


----------



## AlexT

flloyd said:


> hi just wondered if anyone could tell me if my bulldog bitch would be too old to mate at almost 4 years old. she is very fit and lively and sired by a mystyle ch. last season i had a champion stud lined up and then i changed my mind. i dont want to go back to the lady with the stud if she is now too old as i will feel a bit foolish! forgot to say that this would be her first litter. thanks fiona


They can be mated at four my bulldogs mother was four but it was her seconde little so i don't know if it changes anything it being her first at that age sure some one will be able to answer it in full. x


----------



## laura johnson

Hi,My bulldog is 1 in april, can you please tell me what is the best thing to use to clean his wrinckle and what to put on it.


----------



## AlexT

laura johnson said:


> Hi,My bulldog is 1 in april, can you please tell me what is the best thing to use to clean his wrinckle and what to put on it.


i've heard cudocrem is good after you have washed their faces, Angels' eyes tear stain remover they have a website don't know how good they are, there are alot of things really that people say will work but they don't work for eceryone i'm lucky my bulldog is brindle round her eyes


----------



## katsam34

mel said:


> have you had her since she was a baby and what have you been feeding her ?


yes we have had her since she was 12wks old. the food we were given in the puppy pack was foreign so we changed her to bakers puppy food and frozen meat packs from pets at home, as well as chicken breasts and tuna. I then read that bakers was really poor food so changed her to royal canine for pups as well as the meat.she started getting tiny bald patches which got worse when we changed her to royal canin bulldog food. I am now thinking of the wellbeloved lamb and rice and have found a pet food shop by us that stocks it but as we don't know if she'll eat it they suggested we try her with a sample of a similar gluten free cobys lamb and rice before buying the wellbeloved. she has been eating this although she's not overkeen and likes you to feed it to her instead of eating out of her dish. The chap at the petshop said she may have developed a taste for salt making her food seem bland but not sure. we have a 17month old toddler and she will eat anything from her including apples 
bananas and especially biscuits and as she likes to share them with the dog it doesn't help. Were just worried that she doesnt' seem to eat much although the vet says her weights fine. Thanks 
Kat


----------



## wantabully

hi, 

I'm looking for my first bulldog. Do you know of any pups?
I would welcome any experience of anyone.

Many thanks.
wb.x


----------



## k9cal

Email me at [email protected]
I know of several litters.


----------



## wantabully

hi
I have sent you an e-mail.
Thanks.


----------



## JuNeil

Hi bullyb. I am getting a bulldog pup at the weekend who is 10 weeks old and absolutely gorgeous. I will no doubt have loads of questions by next week so before I bring him home is there anything vital I should prepare for?


----------



## mel

JuNeil said:


> Hi bullyb. I am getting a bulldog pup at the weekend who is 10 weeks old and absolutely gorgeous. I will no doubt have loads of questions by next week so before I bring him home is there anything vital I should prepare for?


Ahh Congrats ! where have you got him from ? xx


----------



## JuNeil

mel said:


> Ahh Congrats ! where have you got him from ? xx


Hi Mel, We got him from a first time breeder in Hartlepool, Cleveland. He was one of six and is absolutely gorgeous. I will try and attach a pic if I can! He must be the best behaved puppy I have ever know - I think he has been here before in a different life because he is asking to go out to toilet and sitting and even giving us a paw already!


----------



## vizzy24

JuNeil said:


> Hi Mel, We got him from a first time breeder in Hartlepool, Cleveland. He was one of six and is absolutely gorgeous. I will try and attach a pic if I can! He must be the best behaved puppy I have ever know - I think he has been here before in a different life because he is asking to go out to toilet and sitting and even giving us a paw already!


Ah bless him he is a handsome little chap!! I am glad everything is going well for you,


----------



## sourmug

bullyb said:


> ocobo and britishpride are good lines. i havent heard of trimbul before. he is a beauty though!!


trimbull have been going for years and are very active in the showring and on the bulldog clubs comittees.


----------



## Guest

JuNeil said:


> Hi Mel, We got him from a first time breeder in Hartlepool, Cleveland. He was one of six and is absolutely gorgeous. I will try and attach a pic if I can! He must be the best behaved puppy I have ever know - I think he has been here before in a different life because he is asking to go out to toilet and sitting and even giving us a paw already!


OMG he is sooo lovely!!

Sammy


----------



## haeveymolly

bullyb said:


> i feel i have justified the price in my last post......i, as a breeder am striving for the perfect healthy bulldog, one that does not need c section, one that does not have health issues, one that will be able to breed naturally, will i ever manage it? who knows but i wont stop trying. a lot of the problems in bulldog breeding is people wanting to make a buck and not doing their homework before they breed 2 bulldogs. its not that easy, you need to look at their lines, their health, their history. if you want to make money dog breeding..... do not buy bulldogs, thats all im going to say on this matter.


Ime sure you have, your post was areal eyeopener, ile admit i know nothing about breeding ime just a dog lover and a dog owner, I was sure there was more to breeding than meets the eye but you do a fantastic job making sure that this breed is correctly bred and everything else that goes with a more complex breed than most, ask for the price any breed is only worth what people are prepared to pay so if they arnt prepared to pay this ammount of money then they shouldnt be owning a dog that needs the concideration, dedication and future expenses the bulldog might require.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills*

I agree with the post above, I have 3 Bulldogs. I believe that paying that much money for the Pup, means that you also have to understand what getting a Bulldog really entails. If you paid an average price of £400/£500... you might not take as much care and time when choosing your Pup! 

BullyB- I think you justified in your post how much work goes into breeding bulldogs, and more than anything, its a love for the breed!! not a money making thing!


----------



## mahoo666

hey i have bein searching for a cute male bulldog pup for at least three months.bein scammed once and tried again at least another 20 times.i cant believe how hard it is to find a genuine breeder.im from scotland/glasgow and would love if you had eny contact numbers/breeders websites for british bulldog puppys that are ready now or soonish.thanks alot keep up the good work


----------



## abbscats

Hi bullilovers,

I have a little girl Olive who is now 15 months old and was self welped in a litter of 9........... whats the chance of her self welping a litter? Would love a daughter of hers to add to my family so considering breeding her next year when she is mature enough and would appreciate lots of help when the time comes from all you experienced people xx


----------



## *WillsTillsBills*

mahoo - I would go on the Kennel Club website, and look under 'find a puppy' and it gives you the names of the breeders, and number so you can contact if they have a pup, hope this helps,

Hannah


----------



## Guest

abbscats said:


> Hi bullilovers,
> 
> I have a little girl Olive who is now 15 months old and was self welped in a litter of 9........... whats the chance of her self welping a litter? Would love a daughter of hers to add to my family so considering breeding her next year when she is mature enough and would appreciate lots of help when the time comes from all you experienced people xx


The fact that she comes from a Mother who has self whelped helps a great deal, but it does no guarantee that your bitch will.

If you want another Bulldog, why not just buy one instead? It would be much better than risking your girl


----------



## k9cal

mahoo666 said:


> hey i have bein searching for a cute male bulldog pup for at least three months.bein scammed once and tried again at least another 20 times.i cant believe how hard it is to find a genuine breeder.im from scotland/glasgow and would love if you had eny contact numbers/breeders websites for british bulldog puppys that are ready now or soonish.thanks alot keep up the good work


Email me at [email protected] I know of several litters.


----------



## yvonnep5261

Try the Bulldog Breed Council also. They have a website! Take your time and be very careful when looking for your pup - but there ARE lots of good breeders out there. Good luck and they are a beautiful breed of dogs - I am totally smitten by mine.


----------



## Tanks Dad

bullyb said:


> hi everyone! i breed british bulldogs so if anyone has any questions at all or need advice, let me know and i will try and help!


Hi i have been a bully owner now for about 14 months and my dog Tank is getting frisky i would like to stud him but i am not really familiar with the process the fees or who to see, any help would be greatly appreciated

:idea:


----------



## Nonnie

Tanks Dad said:


> Hi i have been a bully owner now for about 14 months and my dog Tank is getting frisky i would like to stud him but i am not really familiar with the process the fees or who to see, any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> :idea:


Studding him may make his behaviour much worse. It can also lead to agression.

The bets place to seek advice would be the Bulldog Breed Council.

Bulldog Breed Council

You can check what health checks he needs, and they can put you in contact with an expert in the breed who can tell you if he's a good example and worthy of being a stud.

Do you show him? It may be an idea to start as most breeders will seek out a stud that has performed well in the ring, and that meets the standard.


----------



## nat1979

Hello all bulldog fans and breeders i would just like to tell you abit about my friends bulldog

Well my friend re homed a bulldog as the owners where getting kicked out and after having the dog a few wks she noticed she was getting on the big side so she rang back the owners and ask could she be preggers and they turn around and said 'well she was in season so she might be' they did have a male bulldog as well

So my friend got her scanned when i got my bitches scanned and she was told her bulldog was 6wks and was having 2 pups 

So my mate with my help got all the stuff needed built a whelping box etc for her
and then fri before she was due (scan said around wed) she took her to the vets for a check up as she was worryed about her the vets said she is fine and her temp was ok (my friend was taking this 2 times a day) give her untill wed and if no signs that she is near we will give her a c section (she was having a c section from the start but the vet wanted to do it nearer to the time the pups are due) so come wed morning she was fine temp was fine she had her breakfast she was fine all day so she rang the vets and there said we will book her into vets for a c section on the thu morn but i mate went to pick her kids up from school and came back to a dead dog 
she rushed her down the vets and the vets done a c section to see if they could save the pups as noone knew how long it had been but it was to late the vets said she had a heart attack

What i want to ask all of you is this common ?????


----------



## kristy

so sorry to hear about your friends dog, how sad, i cant offer an answer as i dont know anything about bulldog breeding but just proves the point on why we as breeders stay with our dogs from the last week or, so every minute of the day and never leave them alone incase something like this happens.


----------



## minizoo

ritish bulldogs
i feel i have justified the price in my last post......i, as a breeder am striving for the perfect healthy bulldog, one that does not need c section, one that does not have health issues, one that will be able to breed naturally, will i ever manage it? who knows but i wont stop trying. a lot of the problems in bulldog breeding is people wanting to make a buck and not doing their homework before they breed 2 bulldogs. its not that easy, you need to look at their lines, their health, their history. if you want to make money dog breeding..... do not buy bulldogs, thats all im going to say on this matter.
Reply With Quote

gad you are trying to change things..

i have been a breeder for many years(not BD though) and also agree that some of the BBD prices are astonighing. yes it costs time money and a hell of a lot of work to breed but it does with many other breeds. They aren't a rare breed either. Yes paying a sum of money can suggest that a buyer will offer a good home but it can also make them see poundsigns and make many backyard breeders.
not too long ago the average price seemed to be around 1200 but this year i rarely see any under 1800. i cant see any reason to justify this


----------



## noushka05

kristy said:


> so sorry to hear about your friends dog, how sad, i cant offer an answer as i dont know anything about bulldog breeding but just proves the point on why we as breeders stay with our dogs from the last week or, so every minute of the day and never leave them alone incase something like this happens.


i totally agree with this post, thats so sad the poor dog (& puppies)

just to add bulldogs can suffer heart defects so it could well have been a heart attack, a lot of breeders test for heart murmers etc before breeding


----------



## nat1979

kristy said:


> so sorry to hear about your friends dog, how sad, i cant offer an answer as i dont know anything about bulldog breeding but just proves the point on why we as breeders stay with our dogs from the last week or, so every minute of the day and never leave them alone incase something like this happens.


I know i never leave my dogs i sleep downstairs with my girls in the whelping room 10 days before and aleast 3 wks after there born

But my mate has never had a preggers bitch before and even thou i told her she should be with her 24/7 she did not

But is just goes to show how important it is to stay with our girls


----------



## Guest

Most Bulldog bitches are normally booked in for a caesarian section on day 60, how many days along was she? This breed is really not for the novice breeder, they need a lot of care. I'm sorry about your friends dog.


----------



## nat1979

Nicci said:


> Most Bulldog bitches are normally booked in for a caesarian section on day 60, how many days along was she? This breed is really not for the novice breeder, they need a lot of care. I'm sorry about your friends dog.


I know most dogs are booked in for a c section she was booked but i said she got her and did not know she was preggers and she got her as a pet so did not know when she was due but the scan did say that she was 6 wks so going by that and the day she died i would have said she was around that day

As she had already had her 2 wks and had a scan done that said she 6wks she was already 4 wks when she got her and she had no clue about breeding she would not have even dreamed of breeder her pet bulldogs


----------



## nat1979

Could someone tell me 

what test need to be done on a female and male before breeding

what tests the pups need before being homed


----------



## Guest

There are no present tests that need to be carried out on Bulldogs prior to breeding although some breeders are now starting to heart test.

This may help Breed Council Health Scheme


----------



## Guest

nat1979 said:


> I know most dogs are booked in for a c section she was booked but i said she got her and did not know she was preggers and she got her as a pet so did not know when she was due but the scan did say that she was 6 wks so going by that and the day she died i would have said she was around that day
> 
> As she had already had her 2 wks and had a scan done that said she 6wks she was already 4 wks when she got her and she had no clue about breeding she would not have even dreamed of breeder her pet bulldogs


Why didn't the previous owners say that it _may_ have been possible that she was pregnant? I'm sorry, but this does not ring true to me no one in their right mind would GIVE a Bulldog away if they thought it was possible that she was pregnant, especially when puppies are commanding prices as high as £1800 - £2000. If they had a boy, the previous owners must have known that there was a chance of this and should have given the new owner prior warning.


----------



## nat1979

nat1979 said:


> Well my friend re homed a bulldog as the owners where getting kicked out and after having the dog a few wks she noticed she was getting on the big side so she rang back the owners and ask could she be preggers and they turn around and said 'well she was in season so she might be' they did have a male bulldog as wellQUOTE]
> 
> I stated this early and its true they even asked my mate if they could take the dog as well


----------



## Guest

nat1979 said:


> nat1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well my friend re homed a bulldog as the owners where getting kicked out and after having the dog a few wks she noticed she was getting on the big side so she rang back the owners and ask could she be preggers and they turn around and said 'well she was in season so she might be' they did have a male bulldog as well
> 
> I stated this early and its true they even asked my mate if they could take the dog as well
> 
> 
> 
> But why was nothing said prior to them taking the dog? If they knew there was a chance this dog was in whelp, why were the new owners not warned?
> She should have been told by them without having to ring them up and ask if they knew there was a chance of this.
Click to expand...


----------



## nat1979

I know that but they wanted to get rid and did not really care about the welfare of the dogs


----------



## Guest

Your friend would have done well to liase with Bulldog rescue, and check out Bulldog friendly vets would would have advised her what to do when the scan was done - usually bitches are booked in 60 days after the last mating for a caesarian section, obviously the previous owners had the dog and should have known when that mating took place.
What happened to the poor dog? I hope they contacted Bulldog rescue to ensure he didn't fall into unscrupulous hands.


----------



## nat1979

I dont know what happened to the other dog


----------



## lovejoy

hi all, 

im just about to go and choose my bulldog pup, wanted one for years and finally found a breeder I am comfortbale with, and I have pick of the litter.

any tips on what I should look out for? i'm after a red and white male but are there any features I should be aware of when choosing my puppy?


----------



## sequeena

My OH has already said that our next dog will be a british/english bulldog. I never thought the breed would be for me but since reading up more about them I can't wait to get one


----------



## Guest

lovejoy said:


> hi all,
> 
> im just about to go and choose my bulldog pup, wanted one for years and finally found a breeder I am comfortbale with, and I have pick of the litter.
> 
> any tips on what I should look out for? i'm after a red and white male but are there any features I should be aware of when choosing my puppy?


I think when choosing a puppy colour should not be the top of your priorities, I look for the liveliest puppy in the litter, I usually let them choose us rather than the other way around, I look for puppies with lots of confidence 
Ask to see the litter with the family, ask to see the mother and father if possible, make sure they are not too pot bellied as this can indicate a lot of worms, my advice is to go for the loudest liveliest one in the litter.


----------



## mel

Its very sad that Bulldog owners would rehome any of their dogs never mind a pregnant one Bulldogs are difficult to mate so find it hard that she didnt no she was in pup and the vet was crap too theres no way she should of gone to 63 days RIP Mum n Babies....

lovejoy u really must gather as much info on the breed as possible...

you say u found a breeder which is a good start aslong as you got a page of questions to ask u wont go far if they cnt answer any then walk away xx


----------



## Guest

bullyb said:


> in answer, bulldogs are not overpriced.
> bulldogs cannot breed natuarly and therefore a lot of time care and cost is put into arranging it. i do not mate my dogs myself, i take them to the south of wales to andrew brain, top crufts handler to do it for me. bulldogs also are not suitable to be left unatended with their pups as they are very clumsey so there is also 24 hr round the clock attention. you contact any bulldog breeder and they will tell you the same thing...believe me, i aint in it for the money...im in it for the love of the breed which at the moment is slowly decreesing in numbers because not enough people are prepared to put the TIME AND MONEY into keeping this breed and striving to make the perfect bulldog.


i always wondered why they were so expensive but knew there must of been some reason behind it. Now i know


----------



## louiseddb

Im going to be getting a bulldog not a british though. Ive spoken to her breeder who has been breeding them for a while. We spoke about c-sections and she always books elective sections and takes them in when in the first stages of labour, better safe than sorry and they have always recovered well. Im interested in self-whelping and would like advice on this. Ive only ever had 1 section when breeding my bordeaux and it was scary but she was in trouble. 

Would i just play it by ear and see how she manages or is it too risky? 

Louise


----------



## Guest

Depends what kind of Bulldog, if it's these "Olde Tyme" "Victorian" type you seem to like slagging off on other forums, my advice would be to you LEAVE my breed well alone!


----------



## louiseddb

They are french, and i dont slag them off its the people that breed them with the wrong intentions, that i dont care for. Crossing a bulldog with a staff and calling it an old tyme, without any care for the dog and churn out litters, saying they are healthier. When i think the bulldog itself could be healthier if only the decent people that are putting all their time and effort breed them.

A dogs a dog at the end of the day and i love them no matter the breed/mongrel, or colour. What i dont like to see is all these adverts and bulldog crosses in rescues.


----------



## Guest

Bulldogs crossed with staffs.......LOL
My you have a LOT to learn.


----------



## louiseddb

WTF im saying thats what some people are selling as old tyme! I dont have a lot to learn. I know thats not how you get an old tyme but i see people doing that, and this is what does my head in!


----------



## goodvic2

Nicci said:


> Bulldogs crossed with staffs.......LOL
> My you have a LOT to learn.


What if anything do the breeders do to erradicate health problems with these dogs? My sister's 5 year old bull dog has hip disyplacia (not sure of the spelling) and suffers terribly with it's breating due to the the flat nose (I think). I watched a programme a while ago and it was talking about something being done with these dogs. Is this the case?


----------



## Guest

What does my head in is when people like you take litters without doing something as simple as hipscoring your own stock. Then come on here preaching and asking others if they have done the same.


----------



## louiseddb

Responsible breeders only breed from healthy examples. Hip scoring is very rare in the breed so i think they should add this to the list. People who care about the future of this breed, care about health. Its some people who are only in it for the money that are dragging the breed down. But we (general public) can stop this by only buying from responsible breeders who are doing it for the love of the breed. this means not for financial gain and will try to improve the health of the dogs.

Nicci - My future breeding programme includes only hipscored dogs, i will be having my girl done when she reaches 12 months but has ages to go before then. i want to be responsible so this is what i will do.


----------



## Guest

goodvic2 said:


> What if anything do the breeders do to erradicate health problems with these dogs? My sister's 5 year old bull dog has hip disyplacia (not sure of the spelling) and suffers terribly with it's breating due to the the flat nose (I think). I watched a programme a while ago and it was talking about something being done with these dogs. Is this the case?


As far as I am aware there are no plans to officially recognise the Olde Tyme Bulldog, not that I would really want that to be the case. The K.C a while back (few years ago) did open the book of registeries encouraging people to come forward and inject some new blood into the dogs, whether any matings of that kind occurred I really have no idea, but since then the K.C Bulldog breed standard is now under revision, along with a few other breeds.
I've owned Bulldogs for a long time, British, Olde Tyme and Americans - never bred my "British Bulldogs" nor my American Bulldogs, because I felt I had nothing further to add to either gene pool.
I've known healthy British Bulldogs and I've seen ones that can hardly walk, I do think the breed has been of late mass produced resulting in poor quality dogs from breeders who don't give a hoot, breeders who can only see pound signs.


----------



## goodvic2

Nicci said:


> As far as I am aware there are no plans to officially recognise the Olde Tyme Bulldog, not that I would really want that to be the case. The K.C a while back (few years ago) did open the book of registeries encouraging people to come forward and inject some new blood into the dogs, whether any matings of that kind occurred I really have no idea, but since then the K.C Bulldog breed standard is now under revision, along with a few other breeds.
> I've owned Bulldogs for a long time, British, Olde Tyme and Americans - never bred my "British Bulldogs" nor my American Bulldogs, because I felt I had nothing further to add to either gene pool.
> I've known healthy British Bulldogs and I've seen ones that can hardly walk, I do think the breed has been of late mass produced resulting in poor quality dogs from breeders who don't give a hoot, breeders who can only see pound signs.


When you say the KC is under revision for this breed, do you mean they are looking at trying to find ways to stop these problems?

I know nothing about breeding, so apologies if my questions seem a bit stupid!


----------



## Guest

The K.C are hoping that the new revised standard (which is still pending) will give the dogs an overall better quality of life, longer muzzle, smaller head, longer legs and leaner body. When I heard this news I thought "That is only good for the dogs right?" wrong, the new standard is being opposed by many Bulldog fanciers and lovers.
It hasn't happened yet as I said the Standard is pending review, but it is I feel a step forward in the right direction for the dogs 
You can read about it here and I did see pictures somewhere of the new drawn up standard, will have to see if I can find them again.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article5512620.ece


----------



## mel

Its being opposed because what they want is a completely different dog more like the the crossbreeds that are available now ie- old tyme, victorian etc

responisble breeders are doing their upmost to breed out problems like pinched nostrils, screw tails etc my girls arnt lazy or unhealthy they will run round the park like any other dog it is like you said Nicci its the novices who look at our breed n see £££ signs who are the problem they have a girl and instead of lookin at her faults n trying to rectify the pups getting them with a appropriate stud they use a dog thats covienient !


----------



## Guest

mel said:


> Its being opposed because what they want is a completely different dog more like the the crossbreeds that are available now ie- old tyme, victorian etc
> 
> responisble breeders are doing their upmost to breed out problems like pinched nostrils, screw tails etc my girls arnt lazy or unhealthy they will run round the park like any other dog it is like you said Nicci its the novices who look at our breed n see £££ signs who are the problem they have a girl and instead of lookin at her faults n trying to rectify the pups getting them with a appropriate stud they use a dog thats covienient !


I've owned Olde Tyme Bulldogs for years, get a little peeved when folk refer to them as crossbreeds, it may seem like that to you, but that certainly isn't the case - during their creation almost certainly crossbreeding went on to get the 'desired' look, but I can assure you that they are bred with each other now Olde Tyme/Olde Tyme anyone crossing the dogs now certainly has no need to because the gene pool is now big enough 

I've owned Bulldogs of the "British" variety for almost 18 years, over the years I've become very disillusioned with the breed as a whole because I've seen and heard of too many young dogs just passing away for no apparent reason, ask yourself is this normal? A very well known dog dropped dead in the show ring a few years back, is this what you like to see and hear of? Then I get speaking to a friend who had to have her beloved 16 month old well bred Bulldog put to sleep because he was diagnosed with a paralyzed oesophagus, the dog was slowly starving to death as nothing was entering his stomache - is this normal? So I hope you can understand where I am coming from on this, now these were not cases of badly bred dogs, the 16 month old I speak of was from a longtime breeder I USUALLY reccomend to anyone, can you imagine how that makes me feel?, well I'll tell you, sick to my stomache! 

As a lover and supporter of the dogs I have to say I'm a little disapointed with some folks opposal to the newly revised standard, if it is for the betterment of the dogs then I for one am all for it, I'm sorry you can't see the bigger picture where the welfare and wellbeing of these dogs is concerned 

Of course, it would mean breeders would perhaps have to revise all their breeding stock, personally I don't see what the big problem is, especially if you have been with the breed for years and I hate to say it, but made your money.


----------



## salibec

I went on holiday and my 2 british bulldogs stayed at a westra boarding kennels, when i had them back 24 hours later my eldest bulldog lola who is only 1 years old died suddenly, we have had a post mortum done and that came back inconclusive, the vet also said her heart seemed fine. Could have my baby died of the stress of being in the kennels, and if so wouldnt stress affect her heart as her heart seemed fine. 
I am concerned for my other bullie dot now she is only 7 months old and she thought of lola as her mum and she too looks really depressed and is not eating much, i am scared i might lose her, should i get a bulldog for company for her or will she be okay. PLEASE HELP.


----------



## Guest

salibec said:


> I went on holiday and my 2 british bulldogs stayed at a westra boarding kennels, when i had them back 24 hours later my eldest bulldog lola who is only 1 years old died suddenly, we have had a post mortum done and that came back inconclusive, the vet also said her heart seemed fine. Could have my baby died of the stress of being in the kennels, and if so wouldnt stress affect her heart as her heart seemed fine.
> I am concerned for my other bullie dot now she is only 7 months old and she thought of lola as her mum and she too looks really depressed and is not eating much, i am scared i might lose her, should i get a bulldog for company for her or will she be okay. PLEASE HELP.


I'm really sorry about your Bulldog, I expressed my condolances to you on your other thread 

Your other Bulldog will be fine, just give her some time.

I personally wouldn't rush out and buy another Bulldog because nothing would replace the the girl you have lost.

I'd go along with the fact she could have well been very stressed in a kennel envioronment, but I still would contact the kennels she was staying at just to ask how she seemed to be doing there, I wouldn't mention that your dog sadly passed away to them just incase they happen to 'slip' something out that could be useful information to you.

Once again I am very sorry


----------



## salibec

Hiya i was just wondering if anyone knows of any pups that are available from celticpride lines, i am looking for a bitch from either pup up to 8-9 months old


----------



## AlexT

salibec said:


> I went on holiday and my 2 british bulldogs stayed at a westra boarding kennels, when i had them back 24 hours later my eldest bulldog lola who is only 1 years old died suddenly, we have had a post mortum done and that came back inconclusive, the vet also said her heart seemed fine. Could have my baby died of the stress of being in the kennels, and if so wouldnt stress affect her heart as her heart seemed fine.
> I am concerned for my other bullie dot now she is only 7 months old and she thought of lola as her mum and she too looks really depressed and is not eating much, i am scared i might lose her, should i get a bulldog for company for her or will she be okay. PLEASE HELP.


Hey i'm so sorry to hear about lola, but i agree i wouldn't go rshing out buying anoth one i'd give her some time to get over it first, but if your anywhere near sheffield i have a nearly 11month old british bulldog who absolutaly loves other dogs if you every think ever think a play mate might cheer her up. x


----------



## cherriexx82

bullyb said:


> hi everyone! i breed british bulldogs so if anyone has any questions at all or need advice, let me know and i will try and help!


hiya iv just got into breeding british and french bulldogs and 2 weeks ago we saw the last of our first british bulldog litter leave home to start new lives with there new familys we had 5 very healthy pups and we used a very well known breeder and left our bitch with him for a week and he artficaily insemanated(sorry bout my spelling lol) and the results were the litter thats just left us.
2 weeks ago we bought the most stunning bully boy iv ever seen we drove 3 hours just to go get him. i did not intend on buying a boy but when i saw him it was love.
1 of my bitches has now come into season and we so want to use him but he just is not interested and we really would like some help as how we mate them as we are still learning all about this amazing breed and if u dont ask u dont get lol
can u help lol
steph x x x :001_unsure:


----------



## clueless

[email protected] said:


> hiya iv just got into breeding british and french bulldogs and 2 weeks ago we saw the last of our first british bulldog litter leave home to start new lives with there new familys we had 5 very healthy pups and we used a very well known breeder and left our bitch with him for a week and he artficaily insemanated(sorry bout my spelling lol) and the results were the litter thats just left us.
> 2 weeks ago we bought the most stunning bully boy iv ever seen we drove 3 hours just to go get him. i did not intend on buying a boy but when i saw him it was love.
> 1 of my bitches has now come into season and we so want to use him but he just is not interested and we really would like some help as how we mate them as we are still learning all about this amazing breed and if u dont ask u dont get lol
> can u help lol
> steph x x x :001_unsure:


Did you manage to get the litter KC Registered??


----------



## salibec

I have just had my bulldog pathology results back today and they said that she had died of acute pancreatitis. What i want to know is would have she had this in the kennel because she was in there for 2 weeks, i only had her back for 24 hours and then she died. Could have the kennel neglected the signs that my dog was ill and could this have contributed to her death.
My bulldog was healthy and had a healthy weight and only ate dried food so it puzzles me why she had this condition. Could it be caused by trauma. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## clueless

I am so sorry to hear about your poor dog. Pancreatitis can be brought on by trauma/ stress. There would have been signs though that your dog was unwell. Symptoms can include vomiting, loss of appetite and loose clay coloured stools.
IMO A decent kennel would have noted any symptoms in your dog especially as it was Acute
ps meant to ask Was your dog being fed the same food as usual in the kennel?


----------



## Guest

salibec said:


> I have just had my bulldog pathology results back today and they said that she had died of acute pancreatitis. What i want to know is would have she had this in the kennel because she was in there for 2 weeks, i only had her back for 24 hours and then she died. Could have the kennel neglected the signs that my dog was ill and could this have contributed to her death.
> My bulldog was healthy and had a healthy weight and only ate dried food so it puzzles me why she had this condition. Could it be caused by trauma. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


I've left a post for you on your other thread in general chat, your dog will have showed some of the symptoms described or nearly all of them I would be looking into negligence on the kennels part and my first port of call would be Trevor Cooper Doglaw

Please ring him to get some legal advice.


----------



## Laura78

Hi I am looking into buying a Bulldog Puppy, we would like one for a pet, not to breed or show. I would be very grateful if anyone can give me advice on where to start looking. I live in the Devon area.

Laura.


----------



## Guest

Laura78 said:


> Hi I am looking into buying a Bulldog Puppy, we would like one for a pet, not to breed or show. I would be very grateful if anyone can give me advice on where to start looking. I live in the Devon area.
> 
> Laura.


If your just looking for a pet only Bulldog why not contact Bulldog Rescue? 

You can browse Bulldogs looking for homes 

http://www.bulldogrescue.co.uk/homes_needed.htm


----------



## Laura78

Nicci said:


> If your just looking for a pet only Bulldog why not contact Bulldog Rescue?
> 
> You can browse Bulldogs looking for homes
> 
> BULLDOGS LOOKING FOR NEW HOMES


Yes we have had a look at the bulldog rescue, we have 3 children and a cat, we don't seem to match a lot of the Criteria.


----------



## Guest

Laura78 said:


> Yes we have had a look at the bulldog rescue, we have 3 children and a cat, we don't seem to match a lot of the Criteria.


I know of a couple of good breeders would you like me to PM them to you?


----------



## salibec

Hiya thankyou for your reply, if your looking for a bulldog pup thats all i say to you is good luck to you cos there worth their weight in gold. I lost my bullie girl Lola at 12 months of age by pancreatitis. I still own my girl bullie Dot and soon i hope to welcome another bullie into my family. If you can offer a bullie into your home and give it all the love and care they throughly deserve then good on you you deserve one.
I wish you all the luck and hope you get your bullie.


----------



## k9cal

Im not sure if Im allowed to say this but Im hand rearing a litter of 6 bulldog pups for someone at the moment they are nearly 5 weeks old.

finding a bulldog puppy is easy but finding a well bred one bred for the right reasons is harder.


----------



## rogsem

hi there. i have a bit of a dilemma. i bred by bully bitch 2 months ago. when she had a scan at 4.5 weeks we were told that she had 1 pup. however on a second scan a week ago we were told that there was no sign of any pups and she had prob reabsorbed the one that was found. her teats have desended but she is not particularly big as i would have expected for a pregnant dog. i thought that to be sure i would start to take her temp as she would be due soon and her first reading was 38 c, her second was 37.8 a few hours later. from what i have read this appears to be low. could she be starting labour?


----------



## mel

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/57586-help-what-do-think.html


----------



## rogsem

thanks mel, very intersting. her temp this morning was 37.7 so slightly lower. im going to keep an eye on her as so far there are no other signs. also second days readings will be better for comparison.
thanks


----------



## sourmug

all you can do is keep your eye on her, she could surprise you. good luck.


----------



## claire7roberts

wencar said:


> Hi I breed Bulldogs and have done for over 40 years they are a great breed andy help or advice I will be glad to help if I can
> Carol and all at Wencar
> http://www.wencar.demon.co.uk


hi do you still give advice on bulldogs? as i have read up on pregnancy but mite need all the help i can get thanks my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## goodvic2

claire7roberts said:


> hi do you still give advice on bulldogs? as i have read up on pregnancy but mite need all the help i can get thanks my e-mail is [email protected]


They are a breed who suffers with nothing but problems, and in my opinion it is unfair to keep breeding them the way they are.

My advice, would be don't breed them!


----------



## sourmug

goodvic2 said:


> They are a breed who suffers with nothing but problems, and in my opinion it is unfair to keep breeding them the way they are.
> 
> My advice, would be don't breed them!


 opinions like that are best kept to yourself, my bullies are healthy specimens of their breed and could outrun you anyday.


----------



## dimkaz

bullyb said:


> Why are Bulldogs SOOO expensive ?
> 
> I guess one of the most frequently asked questions of us is, "Why do Bulldogs cost so much more than other breeds of dog"? To be honest, one would be hard pressed to find a "cheap" dog of any breed in today's economy, unless it is from a dog rescue organization, or from unethical sources.
> 
> We cannot tell you how many times we have had phone call inquiries stating, "We really want to buy a Bulldog so bad, but all we have to spend is £500". It is sad that these individuals do not understand just what it takes to get any breed of dog up to the age for placement in to a loving home. Grant you, some breeds are much less expensive than the Bulldog, but Bulldogs are at the top of the price range when it comes to purchasing a nice pup that is sound in body and mind. Here, we have listed not all, but most of the reasons why:
> 
> 1.Currently, there are 39 KNOWN inherited diseases, disorders, faults and health problems with the Bulldog breed. This does not include the numerous anomalies that are still being researched. The known health problems range from mild to severe allergies to heart disease and cancer.
> 
> The Bulldog is called a "high maintenance" breed due to these inherited factors. If one cannot afford the purchase price of a Bulldog, 9 times out of 10, they definitely cannot afford the special care that is required to keep their Bulldog healthy.
> 
> 2.Bulldogs require special care in extremes of heat and cold. You cannot purchase a Bulldog and just let it out into your backyard. First and foremost, you are letting the poor little girl or boy, more or less, fend for itself. Like most breeds of dog, Bulldogs have a burning desire to be with their owners at all times, and when these emotional needs are not met, they can become frustrated, physically unwell and mentally distraught. This, in turn, can turn a perfectly stable Bulldog into a terror. Or, even worse, your little girl or boy will eventually die from the lack of the good companionship she/he so richly deserves!
> 
> A Bulldog can die of heat stroke, if left out in the hot sun, no matter how much shade and water is provided. A Bulldog can also die from hypothermia if left out in the cold of winter, regardless of the type of dog house or how many blankets you provide. ALL Bulldogs must have a comfortable home draft free, kept at a moderate and constant, temperature just the same as their owners enjoy.
> 
> 3.The cost of breeding and whelping pups, in 2006, was very expensive, and there were no complications with the mum or any of her pups. If problems did arise, costs could exceed thousands upon thousands of pounds. This does not include the stud fee for the sire of the pups, nor the overwhelming extra amount of progesterone testing required for some brood bitches with irregular heat cycles
> 
> In the UK 99.9% of breeding is undertaken by a natural mating, even though most of the breeders still struggle by putting the bitch through a lot of stress, check out our  MATING PAGE to see matings undertaken properly.
> 
> In the USA females are bred at a Veterinarian's surgery by artificial insemination. On average, this can cost from $275 to $475, depending upon the individual Vet's fees. The USA breeders fear trying to allow the stud and bitch to breed naturally why i don't know. Some breeders in the USA have excellent expertise performing their own AI's, but artificial insemination is not to be done by the novice. There is too much danger in injuring both the stud and the bitch, possibly rendering them sterile for the remainder of their lives. Here in the UK I would advise the breeder thats interested in Artificial insemination to contact the Kennel club for advice, secondly speak to his or her vet.
> 
> In Parts of Europe, Im told they rely on Chilled & frozen sperm, many breeders undertake the Artificial insemination themselves but we are told the success rate is low. On our travels to Italy, Spain, Belgium, Holland etc on invitation to various shows we also get invited to various kennels to see their set up & dogs, in conversation it astonishes me why these people are unable to undertake a simple stress free mating as shown on the mating page of our web-site. Hi guys move into the 21st century use a mating cradle, along with the vaginal swabbing & pre- ovulation blood testing you will have success rate will rise drastically.
> 
> 4.Female Bulldogs cannot and must not be allowed to whelp pups naturally, except under the guidance of a vet. There are some females that have no problems at all, while others have died from trying to whelp just one pup. It is very risky for the health and well-being of the mum and the pups. Here in the UK, the brood bitch is taken to the Veterinary surgeon, when her time for whelping is near. She is given anaesthesia and the pups are delivered by C - section, very much in the same manner as with human mums who might have difficulty delivering their child naturally.
> 
> The C- section does not secure the safety of the mum, by any means! There have been many lovely brood bitches who have died on the Veterinary surgeon's operating table, either from the wrong type of anaesthesia given, or too much, or due to unknown health problems with the bitch.
> 
> 5.But, before any of the breeding can take place, both the prospective stud dog and the brood bitch should undergo a health check by a vet and listen to the guidance given. Next step the pre-ovulation blood testing which can work out quite expensive, averaging from £30 - £60 per test depends on your vet.
> 
> Progesterone testing for the brood bitch, alone, can cost as much as £60 to £400 depending on the number of tests needed, Some females requiring 4-6 preliminary tests before the first test proves the bitch is ready to be mated.
> 
> 6.After the pups are born, they are usually kept in an incubator. Most of the animal incubators are exactly like the ones for human babies. The pups can spend as much as 2-4 weeks in the incubator before they are ready for the normal whelping box. This equipment and all the other supplies needed to keep the pups healthy and safe in the earliest stages of their little lives, adds up to quite a sum!
> 
> 7.When the pups are ready to join their mum in the whelping box, the mum can only be allowed to stay with the pups during nursing time. To leave the mum alone with the pups, unattended, is only asking for trouble. It is not that the mum is mean or vicious. It is that all Bulldog mums are so clumsy, they can accidentally step upon, lie down on, or otherwise unknowingly injury a pup or pups severely, even causing the pups to die from these injuries. Therefore, the breeder must monitor the pups and their mum at all times when the mum is in the box with her babies.
> 
> This often times requires the breeder to take a temporary leave of absence from his/her job in order to stay at home during the first 4-6 weeks of the pups' lives. Not to mention the fact, there are often times pups who are not as robust as their siblings, requiring supplemental feedings with special formula suckled through baby bottles, or sometimes all the pups seem to need at least one to two supplemental feedings during the day due to mum's milk being either too rich or not rich enough.
> 
> Not knowing the average wage earner's salary, there is no way to proper-ly calculate this expense, although I am sure it is not cheap, by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> 8. Best of breeders breed only when there is the best of reasons to do so, always with health, conformation and temperament their main priority as there is no substitute, The reputable breeders are not breeding just to create pups to sale. They are conscientious, caring and concerned about all their name, and health of stud dogs and brood bitches and about any pups they may produce. Each pup must be placed in forever, loving homes and to do this takes a lot of time and patience. Most breeders do not attempt a breeding unless they already have pups, from a prospective litter, placed and deposits secured.
> 
> They do not want to produce a litter, only to discover later, there are not enough good homes available for their pups to live out their lives in peace and happiness.
> 
> Very careful screening of potential buyers must also take place to ensure their pups have the best homes possible. Again, this takes a great deal of time and time is money!
> 
> So, the next time, you wonder why Bulldogs are so expensive, maybe these few reasons mentioned here will help you in understanding that breeding Bulldogs and raising pups is not for the faint of heart! A good breeder is dedicated to producing the very best pups possible, simply because these breeders are focused on making the next litter better than the preceding litter. Most breeders are breeding for that next Champion dog and/or bitch. And, if they had all the money in the world, they would probably never sell any of their companion quality pups.....they would spay or neuter them and let them live out their lives on their sofa.
> 
> If you cannot afford the purchase price of any breed of dog, please consider an Budgie or a Gold fish....
> 
> as quoted by andrew brain...celticpride bulldogs uk
> 
> does that answer your question brainless...?


it seems frankenstein-ish...
commending the effort, but do not understand the reasons...

probably passion doesn't have masters...
enjoy what you are doing and the dogs you "produce"
good luck!
d


----------



## goodvic2

sourmug said:


> opinions like that are best kept to yourself, my bullies are healthy specimens of their breed and could outrun you anyday.


You don't know how fast I can run lol!

This is a forum and the idea is that people give their opinions :wink5:

I have yet to meet a bulldog who does not suffer from health problems. However I will take your word for it........

You say they are healthy specimines of the their breed. That doesn't mean much, when the breed is plagued with health problems.

The other side is, that I think they are wonderful dogs and I am lucky enough to have one as a part time pack member. They have a superb tempremant and are great famil pets.

But I believe it is irresponsible to keep breeding to the current standard, and I hope there will be a change on the way, with regards to breeding standards.

If you don't want to hear people's opinions, then best not come on a chat forum! :001_tt2:


----------



## roxaboo

I have'nt read all of the posts as of yet but i have a female bulldog that i will breed from when the time is right, But i want to use a really healthy bulldog stud so the pups can be the future and then pass it on though the generations.

I have read a little on different stud dogs available but all say breed council vet checked, were do i go to find the truelly healthiest ones?


----------



## staceydawlz

goodvic2 said:


> They are a breed who suffers with nothing but problems, and in my opinion it is unfair to keep breeding them the way they are.
> 
> My advice, would be don't breed them!


what and leave them to die out?


----------



## k9cal

roxaboo said:


> I have'nt read all of the posts as of yet but i have a female bulldog that i will breed from when the time is right, But i want to use a really healthy bulldog stud so the pups can be the future and then pass it on though the generations.
> 
> I have read a little on different stud dogs available but all say breed council vet checked, were do i go to find the truelly healthiest ones?


Bulldogs are healthier than some people think or expect.
We heart and eye test our males and females,we also get them their bulldog breed council Health certificate.
Some things are out of breeders hands as any dog of any breed can get a problem very much like people and sickly children.
Can you go to any shows and see the males and possibly any progeny they have sired.


----------



## roxaboo

ive short listed a few nice stud dogs that have test dna heart at 0 and have breed council certs so will make a final choice when my girl desides!!!


----------



## goodvic2

staceydawlz said:


> what and leave them to die out?


No, not at all. As I said they are wonderful dogs. But the breeding standards now are not what they were years ago. Bulldogs were not meant to be like they are now.

In my opinion it is only a matter of time until KC steps in and stops breeding to the current standard. Like I say, it is cruel.


----------



## nutmeg

claire7roberts said:


> hi do you still give advice on bulldogs? as i have read up on pregnancy but mite need all the help i can get thanks my e-mail is [email protected]


Hi Carol, has lots of experience with breeding bulldogs, and is very respected in Bulldog circles. I'm sure that she will give you some great advice.


----------



## Iona

Hi Everybody,

My Husband and I are looking for a British Bull Dog as a companion for our wire haired Daschund. We are based in Inverness, Scottish Highlands and would welcome some help and advice from local breeders / owners please. We have a 5 year old Daughter who loves animals (we have a Rabbitt, Guinea Pig and Hamster too) and would welcome a new addition to our family.

All the best,

Iona


----------



## jamie19greig

Hi, hoping someone can give some advice. I live in Scotland and am looking for a good, reliable Bulldog breeder? 

Any help appreciated,

Cheers Jamie


----------



## mollythecollie

goodvic2 said:


> No, not at all. As I said they are wonderful dogs. But the breeding standards now are not what they were years ago. Bulldogs were not meant to be like they are now.
> 
> In my opinion it is only a matter of time until KC steps in and stops breeding to the current standard. Like I say, it is cruel.


Completely agree, good post


----------



## sequeena

jamie19greig said:


> Hi, hoping someone can give some advice. I live in Scotland and am looking for a good, reliable Bulldog breeder?
> 
> Any help appreciated,
> 
> Cheers Jamie


You should try the KC website. Make sure the breeders do the full health testing though  Sure someone else will be along with more tips!


----------



## foxyfruit

Hi,

I am a Bulldog owner, and am on my third now. My current lad I am hoping to offer him as a stud, but wanted to know how I go about finding a handler. As it seems so many use a professional handler, as such the customer's are expecting one. 

We are based in Tavistock, Devon. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tanya1989

It is usual practise for the stud owner to be the handler even in bullies. But it is incredibly difficult in certain breeds due to the conformation of the dog to achieve a "safe" mating. Who handles the dog when you show him? This is normally the person who handles him at stud as they have the better bond in a "working environment". Depending on who bred him depends if I would ask them for help or not. I personally wouldn't go to a pet breeder who has bred maybe one or two litters for help regarding handling him. But if he came from a show breeder who has bred many litters I would go back to him for stud handling advice.

It is necessary however for the stud owner to be more experienced in mating and whelping of dogs (especially in difficult to whelp breeds such as bullies) as you are the person the bitch owner will ring for advice from. Likewise you should be able to accurately identify each dog in your lines and be able to correctly identify and conformation, health and temperament faults as quite often a bitch owner will ask for advice on whether the pair are compatible.

HTH


----------



## ballyboo

jamie19greig said:


> Hi, hoping someone can give some advice. I live in Scotland and am looking for a good, reliable Bulldog breeder?
> 
> Any help appreciated,
> 
> Cheers Jamie


Hi

I know of a good breeder

type 'wrinkoola bulldogs' into google


----------



## ashh33

hi i live in the sussex area,i am competent with dogs but never introduced a 5yr old bulldog to a house of 3 cats (1 with a broken leg) any tips or help ?

thanks 
ash


----------



## caza1989

Hello everyone im brand new on here and im so glad i have joined! i am wanting a pure bread British Bulldog to join our family but im really wanting to get one from a reputable breeder as i know there are many fake breeders out there and don't really know the difference.
If somebody could give me some advice that would be great and if there are any breeders that will be having pups next year that would be great to speak to you

Look forward to hearing from you

Caroline xx


----------



## ssjd47

bullyb said:


> yes, its a great idea!


Hi would like some advice on feeding my 14 week old bully how much feed should she have in grams? I'm not sure how to up her feeds she currently weighs 7.9kg and I give her 330g a day divided in to 3 feeds is this right or does she need more. thanks any advice will help


----------



## Tanya1989

ssjd47 said:


> Hi would like some advice on feeding my 14 week old bully how much feed should she have in grams? I'm not sure how to up her feeds she currently weighs 7.9kg and I give her 330g a day divided in to 3 feeds is this right or does she need more. thanks any advice will help


It all depends on the food you are feeding. Different brands have different requirements


----------



## ssjd47

Tanya1989 said:


> It all depends on the food you are feeding. Different brands have different requirements


Hi she's on purina beta puppy that's what the breeder was feeding her so I just carried on with the same feed I just worry that's she's either not on enough or I give her too much and thanks for the reply so quick


----------



## dexter

ssjd47 said:


> Hi would like some advice on feeding my 14 week old bully how much feed should she have in grams? I'm not sure how to up her feeds she currently weighs 7.9kg and I give her 330g a day divided in to 3 feeds is this right or does she need more. thanks any advice will help


did the breeder not give you a diet sheet?


----------



## Rhiannon68

Wish Id looked on here before I bought Lulu, fortunatly nothing wrong with her, as she is a fuggly bottom burping lump of hyperactive lard and we love her too bits


----------



## Delgirl

*Hello, we bought a Britsh bulldog bitch last week, her names Flo, she will only be 2 in June but unfortuantely got caught with 12 pups that had to be taken away by ceasarian and she was spayed at the same time, all this only happened just over 2 weeks ago and she needs building back up, she seems thinner than she should be and her teats are also hanging down, any advice on what would be best to bring her back to full health, regarding the right foods n that?*


----------



## ssjd47

I've recently joined bulldogowners.co.uk very helpfully site


----------



## siobhan mullen

bullyb said:


> hi everyone! i breed british bulldogs so if anyone has any questions at all or need advice, let me know and i will try and help!


hi there new user to the forum iam looking for help in finding ,british bull dog puppies for sale any info would be gratefully appreciated i am willing to travel


----------



## Kat28

ssjd47 said:


> I've recently joined bulldogowners.co.uk very helpfully site


Whats your name on there. I'm also on there


----------



## ssjd47

Hi it's ssjd47. What's yours?


----------



## bulldog22

Hi i dont know if you could be of help i have an 8 month old british bulldog female and she seems to be losing little bit of hair on her back i have been to two different vets now and they cant seem to diagnose it any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## kodakkuki

bulldog22 said:


> Hi i dont know if you could be of help i have an 8 month old british bulldog female and she seems to be losing little bit of hair on her back i have been to two different vets now and they cant seem to diagnose it any thoughts would be appreciated.


Hi,
Welcome to PF; I don't know anything about bulldogs specifically, and I'm sure the vets have already asked, but have you by any chance changed her collar recently; or the brand of flea drops? Is she be excessively scratching at it causing the hair loss? That would usually mean allergy, but that was probably the 1st thing the vets ruled out...
Are there any other dogs in your home that could be licking her too much? My 1st dog (tinker) used to lick our little pup like a momma would to clean it- only she licked too much, not to the point of hair loss, but the hair thinned a bit before we realised what was happening...
Just some thought  I hope you can get her sorted- does it seem uncomfortable?


----------



## Blondie

Bulldogs are notorious for having skin and fur problems. Sometimes, a good supplement like a one from Dorwest herbs can help -

Skin & Coat - Dorwest


----------



## sourmug

Hi, is she losing any on her sides, is the skin black underneath, if so this could be hormonal, I have a bitch that loses when due in, what are you feeding her on because it could be allergy also.


----------



## Delgirl

*Just letting everyone know from a previous post on here that our Flo is now as good as back to full health, our vet is very pleased with her but he does'nt expect her teats to go fully back due to her getting pregnant too young, We love her dearly even though she is like a big bag of smelly wind that chews things like crazy unless she is lounging about like the great lump she now is LOL! but i'm really pleased to say she is gonna be ok Xx:thumbup1:
*


----------



## Jay P

Hello to all, I'm new here and bought my first British Bulldog a couple of days before Christmas after wanting one for around 15 years, his name is Rupert and has just turned 8 months old and we absolutely adore him. 

After buying him from the breeder I took him to our local vets to get him checked over to which they gave him a clean bill of health, however a few days into January he started become quite lame on his one rear leg after sleeping and was dragging himself around before he stands up, he couldn't seem to put much weight through the leg at all. Another trip to the vets found nothing untoward as my boy wasn't giving anything away to the vet when he was examained apart from some swelling to the knee area and metacam was prescribed and cured the problem until this was finished and the problem resurfaced.

He finished his last bottle on Wednesday and seems fine now, climbing up and down stairs, climbing onto furnature and even trying his luck with our bed!! : Lol! But I have noticed that the leg he's had the problem with is pointing out from his hip area causing him to walk slightly sideways at certain speeds, does anyone know what this is?? I've read about hip dysplasia but it doesn't tell me what to look for?? 
X rays will be the next thing to get done to find out exactly whats going on any knowledgeable thoughts would be much appreciated.

Many thanks
Jason 

















.


----------



## dfletch81

ok , this maybe a long one but i could do with a bit of help from british bulldog people , i had a modern tyme british bulldog called ella , she was 3 years old and she was my life , she got ill in october , she started losing weight fast and became very tired and ate more then she would normally and had loose fat(which later on we where told it was the proteen in her blood droping into pouches because its not making it way through the blood because of the diarraa , she went from 25kg to 19kg inside month , it was like water coming out of her rear end , she was in and out of vets for 3 months , the vet (who had a poor reputation anyway) said she may have a worm , but she was always up to day with worming so she was given treatment for dogs with worms, she was given rice and chicken , then november we wher told after £600 in vet fees that she may have e_coli (hope i spelt that right)poisioning. she was given very strong antibiotics one monday and on the weds she was that bad we thought we might lose her but by 10pm that night she changed and started becoming herself again and the vet said it was the treatment working, end of november she was then put on royal canin gastro food (which at the time id just lost my job and i was £70 a bag but my last penny would have gone on her) then she started going right back to herself again , energy came back and she went back up to 24kg < then on 20dec i started her on royal canin bulldog food and then it started with the watery diarria again , so xmas eve she went back vets and i got told off for changing her food so quickly. from that day she never got better and on the 2nd jan she stopped eatting her hair was falling out and she couldnt sleep , her belly was bloated and was shaking and her jaw was shaking so she had to stay for 2 nights in vet, they said she needed a line of calsum and proteen because she was very weak. this cost £490 for the 2 night stay , they phoned me up on the thurs morn at 9oclock to say her body is rejecting the treatment and she is to go to vet hospital asap , we collected her and took her , we where then told that there was a possible 3 things rong , one which was the worst cancer in the stomach, the vet hospital said that my vet should have sent her straight to them 2 days earllier instead of staying there for 2 nights ,, but vet hospital said she needed a bi-opsi fri morning but she may be to weak and not come through it , she didnt survive till then , she passed away on friday early morning , i was devistated. now this is where i need help , the vet hospital phoned friday night to say she has only seen it once before in a dog and that dog died , she said the other dog had cancer and ella would proberly had the same,PROBERLY????? she said she problerly cancer and the antibiotics she had in november prob give her a boost for few weeks , im sorry but if she had cancer like i was told , would antibiotic clear cancer for 2 months? then to my disgust i got a statement from my pet insurance to say they had paid vet hospital £1100 for treatment of parvo, now ive read about parvo and i takes 3 days to kill and not 3 months , so i was told it was e-coli poisioning , then worms , then cancer in the gut , then parvo , sorry to rant on but can anybody tell me if they know what she had from any experances? because if feel i cant move on not knowing and should i report my vets to rspca? we got another brittish bulldog last week called betty , a pure white one , we where planing on getting her anyway as a sister to ella, havent missed the toilet training, haha please help


----------



## dfletch81

hi , i went vet with my 9 week bulldog and she said 190 of food which is amg fall a day , she is 4kg at moment, so looked on back of her food bag it says 330gms for 7-8kg dogs between 12weeks and 4 1/2 months , so i think u got it spot on


----------



## dfletch81

ssjd47 said:


> Hi would like some advice on feeding my 14 week old bully how much feed should she have in grams? I'm not sure how to up her feeds she currently weighs 7.9kg and I give her 330g a day divided in to 3 feeds is this right or does she need more. thanks any advice will help


hi , i went vet with my 9 week bulldog and she said 190 of food which is amg fall a day , she is 4kg at moment, so looked on back of her food bag it says 330gms for 7-8kg dogs between 12weeks and 4 1/2 months , so i think u got it spot on


----------



## dfletch81

Jay P said:


> Hello to all, I'm new here and bought my first British Bulldog a couple of days before Christmas after wanting one for around 15 years, his name is Rupert and has just turned 8 months old and we absolutely adore him.
> 
> After buying him from the breeder I took him to our local vets to get him checked over to which they gave him a clean bill of health, however a few days into January he started become quite lame on his one rear leg after sleeping and was dragging himself around before he stands up, he couldn't seem to put much weight through the leg at all. Another trip to the vets found nothing untoward as my boy wasn't giving anything away to the vet when he was examained apart from some swelling to the knee area and metacam was prescribed and cured the problem until this was finished and the problem resurfaced.
> 
> He finished his last bottle on Wednesday and seems fine now, climbing up and down stairs, climbing onto furnature and even trying his luck with our bed!! : Lol! But I have noticed that the leg he's had the problem with is pointing out from his hip area causing him to walk slightly sideways at certain speeds, does anyone know what this is?? I've read about hip dysplasia but it doesn't tell me what to look for??
> X rays will be the next thing to get done to find out exactly whats going on any knowledgeable thoughts would be much appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks
> Jason
> 
> .


hi , not sure if it the same but had a female bulldog and she had the same problem when she was 6-8 months old and it healed up buy the time she was 8 months , it was just because she was jumping off and on furnature all the time and her legs where just toughing up as she was growing, should go ok soon if the vet cant find anything , they couldnt find anything up with her and it just went after about 2 months hoping around


----------



## killy

Hi all, we have bought a British Bulldog puppy couple weeks ago, we are trying to get insurance for him but prices are a bit extreme, some insurance company wont even insure him can any one recommend a good insurance company please.


----------



## Kat28

Mine is insured with Argos


----------



## FrankieBD

My 9 year old Bulldog is currently insured with Animal Friends, I pay around £19 a month for lifetime cover which seems very competative compared to some on the market.


----------



## love our big babies

killy said:


> Hi all, we have bought a British Bulldog puppy couple weeks ago, we are trying to get insurance for him but prices are a bit extreme, some insurance company wont even insure him can any one recommend a good insurance company please.


We got a French Bulldog pup a month ago and our insurance is with the Kennel Club. around £24 per month but they did have a deal on, not sure if it's still running though, 4 months half price.


----------



## kirstenlee24

hi im new to this forum and was quite glad to see other owners offering help, so here goes i have two brilliant bulldogs lola and doug and she has came into season so were hoping we get some puppies. Not sure when the timing is for these things , i have read many things online about it but not many pages give the same answer. any help on breeding, whelping and anything else would be much appreciated. do i also need to registar doug and lola for breeding????  thanks xx


----------



## AlexArt

Kirstenlee24 - You really need to do a huuuuuuuge amount of research before trying to breed this highly problematic breed due to their vast range of health issues, fertility issues and deformities - it is not as simple as sticking 2 dogs together and letting them get on with it!!!! 
I'm sure there are other breeders on here that can give you the list of health tests required, such as hip and elbow scores, heart tests, eye tests etc, to do before you even think of breeding - so can run into many hundreds of pounds before you even start. They need to be kennel club registered and at least 2yrs old, or people will not touch the pups with a barge pole - they are vet bills with feet to start with so breeding from un-helath tested parents is a big no no! 

You also need to put a lot of money aside as this breed because of their huge deformed heads more often than not need a c-section as mothers physically cannot give birth, so can cost £1000's and there is no guarentee mum or pups will survive! They are also very good at sitting on and killing their pups so need to be attended 24/7 until the pups are very mobile at about 5 weeks old. 
They also have major fertility issues because of their extreme shape so often need to be AI'd or at the least helped to do the act as it were!! 

You also need to check your dogs are breeding quality - tons of idiots have jumped on the breeding bandwagon after seeing the high price pups can command so are just sticking any old dog with another - a show winning dog from health tested lines will have more chance of having sale-able pups over a random family pet - especially at the mo when everyone is counting the pennies so high maintenance breeds like this are not as popular, also using a top stud dog maybe better, as the chance you have a male dog that conformationally compliments your bitch is highly unlikely.
So in general they are not a novice breed at all and unless you have a bottomless bank account then I wouldn't even consider it, just enjoy them as pets and at least you won't be risking your bitches life either!


----------



## Malmum

The above is so true.

Someone I know put their two together and was a disaster. The bitch obviously had to have a planned c section which cost over £850, lost a lot of blood and of the two pups she had one was PTS at two weeks due to rib cage deformaties and breathing problems. She did nothing but cry over the whole situation and the bitch was very poorly too for a while.

She ended up keeping the pup which cost her on the region of £1,000 on mums vet bills alone. This is def a breed for the experts to reproduce and as it is being bred to slightly different standards now shouldn't be bred by the novice IMO.


----------



## dexter

kirstenlee24 said:


> hi im new to this forum and was quite glad to see other owners offering help, so here goes i have two brilliant bulldogs lola and doug and she has came into season so were hoping we get some puppies. Not sure when the timing is for these things , i have read many things online about it but not many pages give the same answer. any help on breeding, whelping and anything else would be much appreciated. do i also need to registar doug and lola for breeding????  thanks xx


you need to do RESEARCH on this breed asap , they are not an easy breed to get into, you could easily find yourself thousands of pounds in debt if a whelping goes wrong. Have you had the 2 dogs evaluated for breed type?? you really do need to think this through, the bulldog is one the hardest breeds to mate and whelp. With all the publicity the bulldog will have after being refused entry to the group at Crufts people will be even more cautious about where they buy a pup from.


----------



## claire & the gang

A question for the bulldog folk..

Is entropian hereditary in the breed? I ask out of interest as one of the mums at my sons school bought a bulldog bitch in January last year which had to have an operation to correct bilateral entropian.

I was speaking to her last week & she has had her artificially inseminated with pups due in a week. Just interested if she could pass this to pups or if its just random?


----------



## LostGirl

claire & the gang said:


> A question for the bulldog folk..
> 
> Is entropian hereditary in the breed? I ask out of interest as one of the mums at my sons school bought a bulldog bitch in January last year which had to have an operation to correct bilateral entropian.
> 
> I was speaking to her last week & she has had her artificially inseminated with pups due in a week. Just interested if she could pass this to pups or if its just random?


Yes it is as far as i know (im not a breeder) shame she doesnt sound like shes older enough either for a litter if she was got as a 8 week old pup  Money making machine i guess then


----------



## rocco33

claire & the gang said:


> A question for the bulldog folk..
> 
> Is entropian hereditary in the breed? I ask out of interest as one of the mums at my sons school bought a bulldog bitch in January last year which had to have an operation to correct bilateral entropian.
> 
> I was speaking to her last week & she has had her artificially inseminated with pups due in a week. Just interested if she could pass this to pups or if its just random?


Shame on her 

Not to mention that she has had to artifically inseminate her. I'm guessing they won't be KC registered either.


----------



## claire & the gang

rocco33 said:


> Shame on her
> 
> Not to mention that she has had to artifically inseminate her. I'm guessing they won't be KC registered either.


Kindof what I was thinking...I have no idea if they will be KC reg`d...but she was asking me what she needed to look after pups then saying she didn`t feel right charging loads for the pups but apparently, whoever she went to for stud has told her to stick to a price & not reduce it.

I honestly don`t think she has a clue & feel sorry for her poor girl..who has also been booked in for a caesar so obviously is not from self whelping lines either by the looks of it


----------



## rocco33

> ...I have no idea if they will be KC reg`d


Unless the semen is imported from a sire who resides abroad, they will not be able to be KC registered. KC registration does not allow for AI while the sire is resident in the UK. Unfortunately, this is a breed where is suspect there is a lot of dishonesty about the use of AI.


----------



## kodakkuki

rocco33 said:


> Unless the semen is imported from a sire who resides abroad, they will not be able to be KC registered. KC registration does not allow for AI while the sire is resident in the UK. Unfortunately, this is a breed where is suspect there is a lot of dishonesty about the use of AI.


Sorry, a little off topic, but do ou know if the same is true even if there is a body of water between the dogs? As in if I in northern Ireland wanted to use a mainland stud, would I have to travel to him regardless of the bitches poor predictability and need for a boat journey? 
(hypothetically of course, just curious if anyone knows!)


----------



## jo5

kodakkuki said:


> Sorry, a little off topic, but do ou know if the same is true even if there is a body of water between the dogs? As in if I in northern Ireland wanted to use a mainland stud, would I have to travel to him regardless of the bitches poor predictability and need for a boat journey?
> (hypothetically of course, just curious if anyone knows!)


I don't think it would be allowed? Even though you are in NI you are still within the UK see here and so too the stud
Artificial Insemination (AI) - The Kennel Club


----------



## 00004nicky81

Hi we have just brought our english bulldog home he is 9 weeks old and gorgeous! i have researched this breed lots and know they can have lots of health problems,so would like to get him on a really good food,he has very bad wind lol (my children find that very funny!) runny eyes,and a bit of the runs,have heard lots of good and bad on different types of food but am baffled as to which one for our little man,any help at all will be much apreciated,thanks xx


----------



## Thorne

00004nicky81 said:


> Hi we have just brought our english bulldog home he is 9 weeks old and gorgeous! i have researched this breed lots and know they can have lots of health problems,so would like to get him on a really good food,he has very bad wind lol (my children find that very funny!) runny eyes,and a bit of the runs,have heard lots of good and bad on different types of food but am baffled as to which one for our little man,any help at all will be much apreciated,thanks xx


What is he currently being fed on? Do you have a preference whether you feed wet, dry or raw? What sort of budget are you on?

These threads would be very much worth a read:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/194976-wet-dog-food-index.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/111437-raw-feeding-everything-you-need-know.html

As a general rule, look for foods with meat as the first or second ingredient in the ingredients list, and avoid anything with added colours such as Bakers Complete, Wagg and Pedigree.
My Labs are on Vitalin Sensitive which is suiting them very well indeed, it's ~£30 for a 15kg bag and the ingredients are hypoallergenic:
Healthy, Natural & Wholesome | Sensitive on Vitalin Pet Food

Activated charcoal is meant to be a good add-in to food for reducing gas, so could be worth looking into this.

Apparently a lot of the Bulldog's gas problems are due to them gulping air while they eat (one of my Labs does this too!) so a bowl designed to slow down his eating could be a good idea:
Trixie Slow Feed Bowl, 1.5 L, 27 cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
Dogit Go-Slow Anti-Gulp Dog Bowl, Medium, 600 ml, Black: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Buster-2740...=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1358713489&sr=1-164

Puzzle feeders:
Kong Wobbler: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
Aikiou Dog Bowl, Blue: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Hope this helps, enjoy your new pup!


----------



## cinnamontoast

00004nicky81 said:


> Hi we have just brought our english bulldog home he is 9 weeks old and gorgeous! i have researched this breed lots and know they can have lots of health problems,so would like to get him on a really good food,he has very bad wind lol (my children find that very funny!) runny eyes,and a bit of the runs,have heard lots of good and bad on different types of food but am baffled as to which one for our little man,any help at all will be much apreciated,thanks xx


Don't like the sound of runny eyes. What did the breeder say? And has he been for a once over at the vets yet? I'd be tempted for Acana, cereal free, quality food.


----------



## Thorne

cinammontoast said:


> Don't like the sound of runny eyes. What did the breeder say? And has he been for a once over at the vets yet? I'd be tempted for Acana, cereal free, quality food.


Not uncommon in Bulldogs, especially if there's an element of ectropion. Most Bullys I've met have had tear stains so maybe it's staining as opposed to constantly runny eyes. Agreed that premium quality food would likely reduce this!

Hopefully pup has been to the vets or has a visit booked soon


----------



## dexter

00004nicky81 said:


> Hi we have just brought our english bulldog home he is 9 weeks old and gorgeous! i have researched this breed lots and know they can have lots of health problems,so would like to get him on a really good food,he has very bad wind lol (my children find that very funny!) runny eyes,and a bit of the runs,have heard lots of good and bad on different types of food but am baffled as to which one for our little man,any help at all will be much apreciated,thanks xx


did the breeder not give you a diet sheet, listing the food he was on?


----------



## Wendyo

Hi i have a bitch pup aged 5 months she has got a skin condition which is getting gradually worse. She is on anti biotics and shampoo 3 weeks no improvement. She is on wainrights salmon and potato puppy food. I have recently started sprinkling flowers of sulphur on her breakfast in the hopes it might help her. I put sudocrem on the worst of the sores to ease the pain/ discomfort. I feel totally helpless and upset cos i cant help her. Any advice would be appreciated xxx


----------



## mjh1979

Bulldog puppy with cherry eye,
Can anyone recommend a good, bulldog friendly vet to take my 12week old puppy to? She developed cherry eye 2 days ago and I have been massaging it back in repeatedly but it will be in for around an hour or so before popping back out again, I'm near dartford Kent


----------



## rocco33

> I have recently started sprinkling flowers of sulphur on her breakfast in the hopes it might help her.


I know this is very good for skin conditions when used topically, but didn't know this could be taken orally!


----------



## rocco33

mjh1979 said:


> Bulldog puppy with cherry eye,
> Can anyone recommend a good, bulldog friendly vet to take my 12week old puppy to? She developed cherry eye 2 days ago and I have been massaging it back in repeatedly but it will be in for around an hour or so before popping back out again, I'm near dartford Kent


What does your regular vet say?


----------



## mjh1979

My own vet wants to tack, but after a look on google I'm not sure if this is the best option


----------



## Guest

By tack do you mean cutting the skin near the eye and pinning back ? my bullmastiff suffered entropion , as she got older it became a discomfort.
Trying to hold a 110lb dog who didn't like drops caused lots of stress for her.
It's a good procedure for bull breeds with large heads as when the skull grows the eye lid rolls back if successful relieving the symptoms.
It is imperative to get this done as early as possible to maximise the benefit of potentially correcting this problem.
One symptom that occurs is a layer of mucus covering the eyes affecting sight and is uncomfortable , also ignorant people look at you as if you are neglecting the dog.
Best of luck.


----------



## Guest

mjh1979 said:


> Bulldog puppy with cherry eye,
> Can anyone recommend a good, bulldog friendly vet to take my 12week old puppy to? She developed cherry eye 2 days ago and I have been massaging it back in repeatedly but it will be in for around an hour or so before popping back out again, I'm near dartford Kent





mjh1979 said:


> My own vet wants to tack, but after a look on google I'm not sure if this is the best option


have a look on bulldog rescue site , there are a list of bulldog friendly vets on there. from what i've just read bulldog rescue recommend cherry eye is completely removed and your best off finding a vet that will take it out.

Bulldog Health

Vets


----------



## sale0040

bullyb said:


> hi everyone! i breed british bulldogs so if anyone has any questions at all or need advice, let me know and i will try and help!


hi do you know of anywere I can hire a cheap incubator or any 1 that sells them fairly cheap x


----------



## Doguiesrus

sale0040 said:


> hi do you know of anywere I can hire a cheap incubator or any 1 that sells them fairly cheap x


Hi I am truly amazed at reading this thread how many people want to breed their girls. Very few mention health testing, showing or anything it seems they have a bulldog and the right to breed it! I know fit and fertile hire incubators don't know what you call cheap but to be fair we shouldn't be wanting to scrimp and scrape when a litter is pending.

A section recently cost me £1200 In hours but I know mine will have needed 4 times as much anaesthetic. After all the health tests and layout I must be £3000+ down and as seen as most of my puppies I'm keeping and putting into partnerships I aim to make nothing! I have slept next to the whelping box for the last 3 weeks, not left the house with the oh, but will be satisfied to know I have put my heart and soul into these puppies who will be introduced to the ring at 6 months.

I wish you all luck with your breeding programmes but please put careful consideration into breeding especially those wanting to keep a dog back as companion for mum! (Just buy one please!) those who have no health tests, those who think cos they have chaömpions on their pedigree (if the dog isn't a champion how do you know it's a good example!)


----------



## Bully1000

Hi, I have a 5month old British bulldog. And was wondering with it getting colder now do they need covering up or wearing a jumper at night?
Much appreciate a reply
Thanks
Julie


----------



## lisablair

From my experience with bulldogs they are quite a hardy little dog and ours never need coats


----------



## kodakkuki

Bully1000 said:


> Hi, I have a 5month old British bulldog. And was wondering with it getting colder now do they need covering up or wearing a jumper at night?
> Much appreciate a reply
> Thanks
> Julie


i'd judge it like any other pup if i were you- feel his/her ears and feet and if they're cold pop a jumper on...


----------



## Bully1000

Hi again. 
My 5 month old British bulldog puppy won't go through the night without weeing and pooing!! He won't go in a cage on a night. Do you think it would confuse him getting a litter tray to use at night? And do you think he would actually use it?? Any ideas would b great
Thanks
Julie


----------



## kodakkuki

Bully1000 said:


> Hi again.
> My 5 month old British bulldog puppy won't go through the night without weeing and pooing!! He won't go in a cage on a night. Do you think it would confuse him getting a litter tray to use at night? And do you think he would actually use it?? Any ideas would b great
> Thanks
> Julie


some dogs don't have big enough bladders tio hold it all night- my little bambi is 5 years now, and she still needs a litter tray for emergencies at night- buts she's very small, only 3pounds give or take...

if you posted in dog chat you'd get loads iof great ideas to help with potty training, but withher being young, she may just need to grow a bit more before she's physically able to hold it!


----------



## angell123

hi everyone just a quick question , does anyone no were i can in find a good quality (pink lol) nylon harness and english or british bulldog jacket for my 10 month old british bulldog poppy..... any help would be appriciated thanks will post some pics soon


----------



## cjmurphy1981

Hello fellow bull dog lovers. Were worried about our Bruce. He's8 months old. Today i noticed him pawing the air but was actually trying to scratch his eye. Should we take him to the vets or is it an infection that will go on its own. Any help is so much appreciated.


----------



## kodakkuki

cjmurphy1981 said:


> Hello fellow bull dog lovers. Were worried about our Bruce. He's8 months old. Today i noticed him pawing the air but was actually trying to scratch his eye. Should we take him to the vets or* is it an infection that will go on its own*. Any help is so much appreciated. Thanks


if it is an infection chances are no, it won't go away on it's own... if left he may well end up losing an eye. same as a child- would you leave a 10yr old child with an eye infection and just hope for the best or head to the drs? same thing!
hope some antibiotics clears it up quick for you- let us know how you get on!
X


----------



## Guest

cjmurphy1981 said:


> Hello fellow bull dog lovers. Were worried about our Bruce. He's8 months old. Today i noticed him pawing the air but was actually trying to scratch his eye. Should we take him to the vets or is it an infection that will go on its own. Any help is so much appreciated.


Looks like cherry eye to me.


----------



## princeno5

its def cherry eye,the vets need to have a look,it can be operated on although the op can cause dry eye.


----------



## lostbear

nat1979 said:


> Hello all bulldog fans and breeders i would just like to tell you abit about my friends bulldog
> 
> Well my friend re homed a bulldog as the owners where getting kicked out and after having the dog a few wks she noticed she was getting on the big side so she rang back the owners and ask could she be preggers and they turn around and said 'well she was in season so she might be' they did have a male bulldog as well
> 
> So my friend got her scanned when i got my bitches scanned and she was told her bulldog was 6wks and was having 2 pups
> 
> So my mate with my help got all the stuff needed built a whelping box etc for her
> and then fri before she was due (scan said around wed) she took her to the vets for a check up as she was worryed about her the vets said she is fine and her temp was ok (my friend was taking this 2 times a day) give her untill wed and if no signs that she is near we will give her a c section (she was having a c section from the start but the vet wanted to do it nearer to the time the pups are due) so come wed morning she was fine temp was fine she had her breakfast she was fine all day so she rang the vets and there said we will book her into vets for a c section on the thu morn but i mate went to pick her kids up from school and came back to a dead dog
> she rushed her down the vets and the vets done a c section to see if they could save the pups as noone knew how long it had been but it was to late the vets said she had a heart attack
> 
> What i want to ask all of you is this common ?????


This is tragic! I hope that all of the posters who are wanting to breed from their bitches read your very sad story. Heart attacks are not uncommon, I believe, in any short-muzzled breed, because there can be breathing difficulties. Some bitches (of any breed) may develop eclampsia, which can come on very suddenly and is a killer. I have to admit I know nothing of bulldogs. I have only ever had one litter - from my westie. I would NEVER do it again. I worried myself sick about the puppies, it cost a fortune to feed the bitch with a _really_ good diet during her pregnancy and when she was feeding her litter (not that I fed her on rubbish the rest of the time - I didn't, but you know what I mean) and then, worst of all we had to sell her puppies. It was like parting with my children - it was heartbreaking. They went to lovely homes, but I wanted to keep them all.


----------



## lostbear

Nicci said:


> I think when choosing a puppy colour should not be the top of your priorities, I look for the liveliest puppy in the litter, I usually let them choose us rather than the other way around, I look for puppies with lots of confidence
> Ask to see the litter with the family, ask to see the mother and father if possible, make sure they are not too pot bellied as this can indicate a lot of worms, my advice is to go for the loudest liveliest one in the litter.


We've never yet picked our puppy. Our puppies have always picked us.


----------



## cjmurphy1981

Hi guys, we brought Bruce to the vets. They said conjunctivitous not cherry eye. We have eye drops and anti biotics so we hope lets he gets better soon. Other than that he,s happy as a pig and being spolit as usual


----------



## mitdeleon

hello my name is timothy deleon
i have a 1.6yr old female bulldog mated on dec 21 2013
this is y second time trying to breed bulldogs
1st time the puppiers came out bloated(walrus or water babies)and died after 2hrs 
this is my second time i need help tips on avoiding this problem again some vets and internet dog breeders says dont use high sodium (salt) dog food
can u give me advice so avoid walrus bloated babies?
can u recomend a low low salt sodium dry dog food
thanks for your help
thanks in advance


----------



## Westy

Bulldogs are one of the hardest breeds to reproduce. You need specialist advice - maybe your bitch's breeder or others that you have met around the show ring?


----------



## Kirstyrebe

Brilliant thread I will look forward to using this with my many questions


----------



## lostbear

mitdeleon said:


> hello my name is timothy deleon
> i have a 1.6yr old female bulldog mated on dec 21 2013
> this is y second time trying to breed bulldogs
> 1st time the puppiers came out bloated(walrus or water babies)and died after 2hrs
> this is my second time i need help tips on avoiding this problem again some vets and internet dog breeders says dont use high sodium (salt) dog food
> can u give me advice so avoid walrus bloated babies?
> can u recomend a low low salt sodium dry dog food
> thanks for your help
> thanks in advance


The best advice I can give you is not to put your poor little girl through all of this.

I hope and pray that your puppies are healthy, and your bitch suffers no complications, but end your breeding programme after this litter.


----------



## lostbear

cjmurphy1981 said:


> Hi guys, we brought Bruce to the vets. They said conjunctivitous not cherry eye. We have eye drops and anti biotics so we hope lets he gets better soon. Other than that he,s happy as a pig and being spolit as usual


Very handsome boy.


----------



## Kirstyrebe

What do you feed your bulldog?


----------



## Kirstyrebe

georges mummy said:


> hello. you'll have to excuse me im not altogether up on the lines and papers bit. george has a few britishpride champs on his papers.his parents are from the trimbul line. then going backwards through grand parents he has dawnstar, britishpride, ocobo and so on.


Ronnie has ocobo on his family tree also british pride


----------



## Guest

Thought I'd post this video of my son a few years ago playing with a litter of my father-in-law's bulldogs  I personally am not a fan of the breed nor with the breeding what with the need for c-sections etc due to the skull sizes. But I will say he breeds dogs of really fantastic type.

I don't think they have their own prefix, but their bitch is of Ocobo and other prevalent breeder lines, and the daughter they kept from her third litter is an absolute unit! They're located in Suffolk.

Anyway, Ethan versus bulldogs  (apologies for the angle lol)

Ethan vs Bulldogs - YouTube


----------



## Chasingcars

Hello, could I ask bulldog advice please...I want to change my puppy onto home cooked meals, anyone tried this? And at what age did you make the change? Did you use the same ration change over ie 80/20 first day and slowly increasing new food ratio to old.
Any knowledgable advice gratefully received.


----------



## Guest

Chasingcars said:


> Hello, could I ask bulldog advice please...I want to change my puppy onto home cooked meals, anyone tried this? And at what age did you make the change? Did you use the same ration change over ie 80/20 first day and slowly increasing new food ratio to old.
> Any knowledgable advice gratefully received.


Cooked meat has very little nutrition for dogs, they can't digest wheat and some are allergic, and they don't need vegetables.
If you want to feed different and better, feed raw definitely. It's what dogs are meant to eat, no need to cook it first. Size appropriate bones too.


----------



## spudrocky1985

after a bit of advice ive got a 1 1/2 year old boy being fed on royal canin is there a cheaper option available ???


----------



## Kennyg1979

princeno5 said:


> its def cherry eye,the vets need to have a look,it can be operated on although the op can cause dry eye.


Hi looking for some advice myself and my partner have just purchased a bulldog pup 10 week old when my partner went to collect as I was working away the dog had a small mark on her eye the breeder said that she thought it was one of the other dogs had caught her eye, on taking her to the vets for check up they told my partner it was cherry eye and that she may need an operation to rectify maybe at a cost of £500 when I contacted the breeder she told me her vets would do it for £35 and my vet does not know what they are talking about and I should contact a bulldog specialist what should I do?


----------



## Old Shep

Listen to your vet. No surgery costs £35! The anaesthetic alone will cost more than this!

How did you find this breeder? Was it through the Kennel Club or the breed club?


----------



## Meezey

Kennyg1979 said:


> Hi looking for some advice myself and my partner have just purchased a bulldog pup 10 week old when my partner went to collect as I was working away the dog had a small mark on her eye the breeder said that she thought it was one of the other dogs had caught her eye, on taking her to the vets for check up they told my partner it was cherry eye and that she may need an operation to rectify maybe at a cost of £500 when I contacted the breeder she told me her vets would do it for £35 and my vet does not know what they are talking about and I should contact a bulldog specialist what should I do?


Cherry eye is quite common in the breed , surgery will never cost £35, it can reoccur even after surgery, did the parents have it. Your "breeder" saw yous coming they would have known it was Cherry Eye! Was your pup the only one left?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Maybe their vet pushes the prolapsed gland back in for £35. It will come back out, though.

£500 sounds much more realistic and is in line with what I'd expect for an imbrication and/or tacking procedure.


----------



## Nagini

it costs around £55 to have them completely removed by my own vet , who is a bulldog friendly vet recommended by bulldog rescue. couldn't tell you what it costs to tack them as he won't recommend this.


----------



## Kennyg1979

Old Shep said:


> Listen to your vet. No surgery costs £35! The anaesthetic alone will cost more than this!
> 
> How did you find this breeder? Was it through the Kennel Club or the breed club?


Hi I have emailed her asking if this is to have it pushed back in which I believe she may be talking about but then it may come back out again, I don't want to name names yet as I am waiting for her reply to see what she is willing to do, should I ask her to take the dog back or pay for any operations?


----------



## Kennyg1979

Meezey said:


> Cherry eye is quite common in the breed , surgery will never cost £35, it can reoccur even after surgery, did the parents have it. Your "breeder" saw yous coming they would have known it was Cherry Eye! Was your pup the only one left?


Hi I know cherry eye is quite common in the breed but I wouldn't expect to get a puppy with existing problems parents never had it, I wasn't there to collect the dog it was my partner not realising there was still another pup there, what would u expect from the breeder on this matter should I return the dog or expect her to pay for any vet bills?


----------



## Kennyg1979

Nagini said:


> it costs around £55 to have them completely removed by my own vet , who is a bulldog friendly vet recommended by bulldog rescue. couldn't tell you what it costs to tack them as he won't recommend this.


Does that not lead to problems down the line? I am going to contact a bulldog friendly vet tmrw to ask advice, why would they not tack them, and what would u expect the breeder to do about this seeing as I have paid £2000 for the dog?


----------



## Kennyg1979

Shoshannah said:


> Maybe their vet pushes the prolapsed gland back in for £35. It will come back out, though.
> 
> £500 sounds much more realistic and is in line with what I'd expect for an imbrication and/or tacking procedure.


That's what I've asked her but I believe it would come back, what would u expect from a breeder that u have paid £2000 for a dog, someone else has mentioned tacking is not advised do u know anything about this and does it have any problems in the future?


----------



## Nagini

Kennyg1979 said:


> Does that not lead to problems down the line? I am going to contact a bulldog friendly vet tmrw to ask advice, why would they not tack them, and what would u expect the breeder to do about this seeing as I have paid £2000 for the dog?


no. bulldog rescue recommends they are completely removed anyway to save further problems occurring.

what i would expect the breeder to do , honestly ? nothing. as the problem is SO common in bulldogs. you could try asking the breeder to cover the cost of the removal but in all honesty , i wouldn't hold you're breath.


----------



## Nagini

Kennyg1979 said:


> Hi I know cherry eye is quite common in the breed but I wouldn't expect to get a puppy with existing problems parents never had it, I wasn't there to collect the dog it was my partner not realising there was still another pup there, what would u expect from the breeder on this matter should I return the dog or expect her to pay for any vet bills?


just because the parents never had it , does not mean the problem hasn't occurred further back down the line , or , it may just be one of those things. i'm not entirely sure you can blame the breeder for this problem.


----------



## Kennyg1979

Nagini said:


> just because the parents never had it , does not mean the problem hasn't occurred further back down the line , or , it may just be one of those things. i'm not entirely sure you can blame the breeder for this problem.


I know its very common in the breed but The mark was on her eye when she left the breeder but she told my partner it was from playing with other pups and getting a knock so it happened in her care so surely it should be her problem not mine.


----------



## Nagini

Kennyg1979 said:


> I know its very common in the breed but The mark was on her eye when she left the breeder but she told my partner it was from playing with other pups and getting a knock so it happened in her care so surely it should be her problem not mine.


a knock to the eye would not have caused the cherry eye , its either something present in the line , or just one of those things. i can't really see how you can hold the breeder responsible. if they are going to get cherry eye, they are going to get cherry eye. at most you can either ask her to cover cost of repair or removal , or if your not happy at all return the puppy but you could go out and buy another bulldog and the very same thing could happen. if you were aware it was common in the breed and were concerned about her eye then perhaps you shouldn't have purchased this particular puppy.

put it this way , if the cherry eye had presented just a few weeks or say six months after you brought the puppy home , would you still be holding the breeder responsible for a very common problem within the breed ?  if so then maybe this isn't the breed for you.


----------



## Kennyg1979

Nagini said:


> a knock to the eye would not have caused the cherry eye , its either something present in the line , or just one of those things. i can't really see how you can hold the breeder responsible. if they are going to get cherry eye, they are going to get cherry eye. at most you can either ask her to cover cost of repair or removal , or if your not happy at all return the puppy but you could go out and buy another bulldog and the very same thing could happen. if you were aware it was common in the breed and were concerned about her eye then perhaps you shouldn't have purchased this particular puppy.
> 
> put it this way , if the cherry eye had presented just a few weeks or say six months after you brought the puppy home , would you still be holding the breeder responsible for a very common problem within the breed ?  if so then maybe this isn't the breed for you.


 I understand a lot of dogs suffer this not just bulldogs but it is more common in the breed I am not blaming the breeder directly, that is all id expect the breeder to do would be to cover the cost, yes we should not have purchased the pup until it had been rectified, and no if it happened in a the future I would not blame the breeder as its not a big problem and can be easily fixed.


----------



## Nagini

Kennyg1979 said:


> I understand a lot of dogs suffer this not just bulldogs but it is more common in the breed I am not blaming the breeder directly, that is all id expect the breeder to do would be to cover the cost, yes we should not have purchased the pup until it had been rectified, and no if it happened in a the future I would not blame the breeder as its not a big problem and can be easily fixed.


its not a huge problem , not one to be upset about , its just one of those things. i've witnessed cherry eye removal which was carried out on a friends young mastiff pup , all carried out by local aesthetic , over in seconds and no further problems to report.


----------



## Ratcliff

Looking for advice.
1. Best way to clean tear stains, no infection yet. We have been using babywipes, but these never remove all of the stain. 
2. Currently have a 9 month old male, that has a sore pad, looks like a popped blister on his pad, he isn't limping but does chew it and it's red!. What should I be doing for this or should we be off to the vet?


----------



## Nagini

Ratcliff said:


> Looking for advice.
> 1. Best way to clean tear stains, no infection yet. We have been using babywipes, but these never remove all of the stain.
> 2. Currently have a 9 month old male, that has a sore pad, looks like a popped blister on his pad, he isn't limping but does chew it and it's red!. What should I be doing for this or should we be off to the vet?


i've found the best way to clear tear staining on my own dogs in the past (don't tend to have the problem now) is using a bicarbonate of soda solution it takes a few goes but it does work! just make sure you don't get it in his eyes, or alternatively you can purchase diamond eye which i used to buy from pet planet but it should be available in most pet shops.

as for his foot i would pop him along to the vet.


----------



## Leanneandenzo

Hiya 
I am after some advice!!!! 

We bought an english bulldog puppy on the 15th December. On the way home he was a bit sniffly and had a runny nose so first thing in the 16th a December I took him to our local vets!!

He was prescribed antibiotics for 5 days!! I gave them the prescribed course but Enzo (the puppy) still doesn't seem right! He's fine in himself and eating... Drinking LOADS! In the evenings he sounds mucasy! Almost as if he needs to cough up some mucas from his throat, it's making his breathing sound shorter! In the day time his breathing a fine!! Not sure what to do!!?? I know if we have a cold it can be 2/3 weeks before the tail end of it goes is it the same for dogs!! 

We are back at the vets for a vaccination tomorrow but just thought I'd get some advice from bulldog owners!!??

Thanks in advance 

Leanne and Enzo xx


----------



## kodakkuki

Leanneandenzo said:


> Hiya
> I am after some advice!!!!
> 
> We bought an english bulldog puppy on the 15th December. On the way home he was a bit sniffly and had a runny nose so first thing in the 16th a December I took him to our local vets!!
> 
> He was prescribed antibiotics for 5 days!! I gave them the prescribed course but Enzo (the puppy) still doesn't seem right! He's fine in himself and eating... Drinking LOADS! In the evenings he sounds mucasy! Almost as if he needs to cough up some mucas from his throat, it's making his breathing sound shorter! In the day time his breathing a fine!! Not sure what to do!!?? I know if we have a cold it can be 2/3 weeks before the tail end of it goes is it the same for dogs!!
> 
> We are back at the vets for a vaccination tomorrow but just thought I'd get some advice from bulldog owners!!??
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Leanne and Enzo xx


the best advice i can give you is to keep the appointment, but mention to the receptionist before you go in to see the vet that he is still unwell... it's best not to vaccinate when they are poorly- it can cause all sorts of issues for them, but the vet can give him another once over instead of the jabs and go from there.
congrats on your puppy!


----------



## Leanneandenzo

Thank you!!!
Yes he didn't have his vaccination last week due to this!! Maybe another 5 days if antibiotics might be what he needs!!
Just panicking as they are so renown for breathing issues!
His mum & dad had no breathing problems and his check at the vets last week was all fine!!


----------



## Bully1000

Hi, I've got a nearly 2 year old male british Bulldog. He seems a bit tall and not very stocky. What age do they grow to? Any help please


----------



## Tanya1989

Bully1000 said:


> Hi, I've got a nearly 2 year old male british Bulldog. He seems a bit tall and not very stocky. What age do they grow to? Any help please
> View attachment 154107


He looks like he's fully mature now. Depends on his breeding as to how he'll turn out, but I can't imagine him filling out a great deal more.... My friends' (who breed bulldogs for the show ring) look mature (short and broad) from about 18 months (the ones that mature this way, some just don't.... but if they haven't by two, its unlikely they will).


----------



## Beccajubb2015

Hi what tests do you do to see if she is ovulating, we have blood progesterone test and vaginal swab under microscope. What is idexx testing?


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Beccajubb2015 said:


> Hi what tests do you do to see if she is ovulating, we have blood progesterone test and vaginal swab under microscope. What is idexx testing?


Idexx is just the name of one of the Laboratories amongst others that carries out various testing. It does seem to be though one of the Premier laboratories used by many vets in the UK. Some of the tests are supplied as Kits that the vets can do in house, whilst others the blood is taken by the vets and then sent to the laboratory for testing.


----------



## Gillybob

bullyb said:


> hi everyone! i breed british bulldogs so if anyone has any questions at all or need advice, let me know and i will try and help!


Hi I'm just wanting some advice about buying a bulldog, the one I've seen is for sale at £700 and he's 9 months old. He isn't registered and doesn't have any papers. I just thought he seems cheap and I'm a little wary. Should I be??


----------



## rocco33

Gillybob said:


> Hi I'm just wanting some advice about buying a bulldog, the one I've seen is for sale at £700 and he's 9 months old. He isn't registered and doesn't have any papers. I just thought he seems cheap and I'm a little wary. Should I be??


Price is no indicator of anything so can't really answer that on the fact he's £700 alone. I would say why is he for sale at 7 months? Who is selling him, why isn't he registered? Why doesn't he have papers? Did the parents have any health tests? Etc. etc.


----------



## Rach&Miko

Albeit not scientific in any way, I'd say gut instinct is a powerful thing. If you're wary then walk away.


----------



## Matt8282

bullyb said:


> hi everyone! i breed british bulldogs so if anyone has any questions at all or need advice, let me know and i will try and help!


Hi everyone,

I recently had my first British Bulldog puppy and was wondering if anyone can share some advice on treats? Is it good for the breed and are dentastix ok for puppies?


----------



## foxi

hi, i would love to now if you have this dog because we lost our min pin that looks exactly like him. So if you could please email me my daughter really miss him alot.


----------



## Geordie

bullyb said:


> hi everyone! i breed british bulldogs so if anyone has any questions at all or need advice, let me know and i will try and help!


----------



## Geordie

Hi. 
My British bulldog is in 5th season. Where can I buy knickers for her from


----------



## SusieRainbow

Geordie said:


> Hi.
> My British bulldog is in 5th season. Where can I buy knickers for her from


These are the best I've found.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dog-Season...d=1501502826&sr=1-7&keywords=dog+season+pants


----------



## Donna1964

bullyb said:


> hi everyone! i breed british bulldogs so if anyone has any questions at all or need advice, let me know and i will try and help!


Hello, we have a beautiful male 2 and a half year old bulldog. He loves people, animals, children etc etc., but doesn't always want to leave the house for a walk. Once we are in the car and at our destination, he will walk for England. Unfortunately, if he is woken from a snooze in order to walk, he can become very aggressive. It seems to be aimed more at the adult males in the family and seems to respond better with encouragement from female family members, but he can be very nasty. He is in perfect health and we don't have aggression from him in any other situation. Your opinion would be much appreciated .


----------



## AnnaCooke996

Hi, 
My British bulldog has had sore red lumps on top parts of his paws for over three weeks. Vet has given him antibiotics and advised a specific pet food only. We’ve been bathing them in ebson salts but little improvement.
Any suggestions? 
Thank you 
Anna


----------



## James O'Reilly

good to see so many breeders on here also good because hopefully one of you can help me ...I have a 1 yr old British Bulldog she realy is loving but she is overly friendly when she meets people wich means its damn near imposable to get her to do anything like come or stay also you can be stroking her then next min she has started to nible on you and when you tell her of she growls and barks at you all of this she finds fun and thinks is a game...can anyone give me advise on how to deal with this please?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Hi James, this question would get more attention in the 'training and behaviour' section, can you re-post it ?


----------



## Debbie1000

Hi, looking to breed my first litter of British bulldogs....would really appreciate your advice and experience....from start ie feeds for her etc to as much info as poss. Would really appreciate advice. Thanks xx


----------



## Siskin

This is a very old thread. You would be better to start a new thread in dog breeding


----------



## Kin

bullyb said:


> hi everyone! i breed british bulldogs so if anyone has any questions at all or need advice, let me know and i will try and help!


I have a British bulldog and recently he was started getting diareah of his dog food what is the best food for bulldogs he was one when we got him and I don't think he's been treated very well


----------



## bunnygeek

Kin said:


> I have a British bulldog and recently he was started getting diareah of his dog food what is the best food for bulldogs he was one when we got him and I don't think he's been treated very well


This is a really old thread. You'd be better starting your own new thread here.


----------



## Sharon wozz19

bullyb said:


> hi everyone! i breed british bulldogs so if anyone has any questions at all or need advice, let me know and i will try and help!


My bulldog pup has this rash .. come up over a few days .. she's 12 weeks 
No change on foood ? 
Can you help ?


----------



## bunnygeek

Sharon wozz19 said:


> My bulldog pup has this rash .. come up over a few days .. she's 12 weeks
> No change on foood ?
> Can you help ?


This is an ancient thread, you're better off starting a new post. Make sure you've chatted with your vet too.


----------



## Victoria L Welsh

bullyb said:


> hi everyone! i breed british bulldogs so if anyone has any questions at all or need advice, let me know and i will try and help!


Hi I'm due to pick up my bundle of joy bulldog in 2 weeks I think I have looked up literally everything to know about bulldogs to be prepared! But I'd like to speak to someone who actually handles them and interacts with them on a daily basis, So my question is about feeding what brand do you personally use/prefer to feed your little bullys?


----------



## Sarah H

Victoria L Welsh said:


> Hi I'm due to pick up my bundle of joy bulldog in 2 weeks I think I have looked up literally everything to know about bulldogs to be prepared! But I'd like to speak to someone who actually handles them and interacts with them on a daily basis, So my question is about feeding what brand do you personally use/prefer to feed your little bullys?


This thread is ancient and has been dredged up a couple of times. You are better off starting your own thread. Welcome.


----------



## Chigozie Gerald Emenuga

bullyb said:


> hi everyone! i breed british bulldogs so if anyone has any questions at all or need advice, let me know and i will try and help!


Do all British bulldog require CS for whelping


----------



## bunnygeek

Chigozie Gerald Emenuga said:


> Do all British bulldog require CS for whelping


This is a 13 year old post, you're better off starting your own thread. The OP isn't here anymore.


----------

